# Egg Share general Chit Chat 2006 Part 7



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard     

Janey02 Natural  EDD Sept?  

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie   EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

Aweeze ES/DIVF   EDD 14/05/2007 scan 25/09   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Feistyblue  Testing 16/09      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) EC 11/09 ET 15/09     

NICWIM (Lister) EC 14/09    

kellydallard ([email protected]) EC 11/09 ET 14/09     

Endometriosislass (Cromwell Darlington) EC 13/09 ET 15/09     

Mrs Redcap (cromwell Darlington) Stims 11/09 scan 18/09     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) awaiting appt for ES    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up    

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   2nd ES/ICSI June   taking some time out til easter

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI Awaiting inital appt     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting blood results    

kateag (Lister) ES/ICSI pill 30/09     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Fluffyhelen9999 (Lister) Taking some time out to have tubes 04/09 removed then FET planned soon after     

Alexia Awaiting to start ES     

CJ ICSI/ES Hoping to start soon     

sos es/ivf Apr outcome TBC

ritzisowner ES/IVF awaiting bloods     

kia ES/IVF sept    

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic 

Lady Tara ES/IVF Just starting out....     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*

[br]: 8/09/06, 18:49Hiya

Sara glad to read that u have been able to continue despite your high levels

Rest up sweetie drink lots and lots of  for EC on monday

Kelly sorry to read ur feeling sick with the high levels honey
rest up sweetie, hope that ur clinic get back to u with a plan 

Vicki not long to go honey til ur scan

Kelly (endo) hope that all is well with u and stimming is going ok

Maz sorry to hear the nightmare that ur going thru with ur hospital sweetie, i cant believe u have to wait so long 

Ruth hope all is ok honey

Lou  tickers looking good honey

Kia thinkign of u honey

Claire hope all is going ok with the 

Nic hope all is ok with u  for ur scan and impending EC

Love to anyone i have missed
Emilyxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Me first    [br]: 9/09/06, 08:12Sorry i have come back a bot more grown up ! ( had a pint of milk )  ...

Today i still have this horrible headache and it hurts to go a wee feel bloated and look pregnant ( i wish ) i don't think Monday can come soon enough, Dh just text me 2 days & 1 hour to go bless him, 

Well don't have many plans for the weekend as we were unsure about when egg collection might be & ohss so hubby has gone to work & i am egg sitting  will take my libby for a long walk soon and do some housework watch a dvd we got edward scissorhands havent seen that for years so that will be good ~ oh the life of sara how boring  ,

Kelly D ~ hope your feeling better today, it's horride isnt it ~     
Hope your scan will give good news and your ec date ~ rest up honey & drink loads i find i drink a glass of water stright down then fill it up again drink that over hour/half hour then repeat fill up drink stright down then a glass over the hour that way you are constanlty on the loo  gettting fuilds also a few glasses of milk are breat to break up the boringness of water ,

Nic oww hun not long now how you feeling today ? ~ you have done so very well i hope your pleased i'll be thinking of you this weekend hope you hotty is helping 

Vicki ~ did Af return how you feeling  for your scan monday i will need to read up on the other threads to catch up with you lovely lot so forgive me for the lack of personels 
thinking of all my fellow egg sharers  
Sara xxxxx


----------



## aweeze

Morning Ladies

Kelly D and Sara - sounds like you're both having a tough time. Kelly hope your clinic visit goes ok this morning. Fingers crossed that you can both hold the OHSS at bay. Are your clinics still thinking that you will both be able to go to ET? I really hope so.

Nic - well done on your scan. Sounds like your doing nicely hun.

Maz - you're having a nightmare too! Bleedin paperwork. Really hope Care will let you get started with your next AF.

Ruth - I hope that you are feeling a bit better now that you and DH have made your decision. You really need to put your worries regarding the costs and sedation to one side and start thinking positively towards your end goal hun (I know, easier said than done!) Here's a special "Positive Mental Attitude" smiley specially for you chick -









Vicki - I hope you managed to sort out accommodation for your clinic visit. sending you lots of    for you baseline scan.

Kim - thinking of you sweetie 

Claire - hope your 2ww is going by OK - have been keeping on eye on your diary 

Kelly (endo) - hope stimming is going OK with you - lots of luck for your scan on Monday.

Em - as always, you do a great job. Thanks for your good wishes. Hope you're doing OK hun. Oh by the way my EDD for the list is 14.5.07

Sorry if I missed anyone - lost my post once grrrrrrrrrrrr!

Nothing to report from me! No more symptoms. Haven't talked to my clinic yet as I'm waiting to speak to my nurse (she only works Mon & tues) so I haven't got my first scan booked yet. She missed my tx from the baseline scan onwards this time as she broke her hand and couldn't work. She's back doing non-clinical stuff now. I've really missed her and am looking forward to a good chinwag with her to catch up!

Love, luck and babydust to all....

Lou
X


----------



## Dolphin01

aweeze - Just wanted to say thankyou for your lovely message and the positive mental attitude smiley it is so cute...I do feel alot better about things now that we have made our minds up....I am still nervous about about ec but im sure alot of us ladies are....I can't thank you enough for letting me go on and on and on and on in the chat room the other night about the fears i had your opinion helped loads with our decision....
Thanks again....Oh and your bundle is due on dh birthday...He will be pleased.. 

Sara - Im sorry to hear you have a headache still hun but hope it passes soon...Its the big day for you Monday then its seems to have gone by so quickly....Im on single figures now until baseline scan i remember when you were on singles figures and now your all ready for ec....Good luck for that hun 

Well ladies I want to say a big thankyou to you all for helping me through my moment of insanity....  
I do feel so much better about things now so lets get to work ladies with lots of BFP all round....
Hope you are all well
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## kellydallard

Just a quickie!!!

Back from scan and judging by the way all the follies have grown it might be ec on manoday,same as Sara   will be getting a call from my clinic later to see whats next.

Sara-really hoping that all that water your guzzling makes you feel better and that you can have your e/c hunny,its really weird that we are having very similar situations.will be spooky to see how many eggs we get eh??!!

Lou-hope you ok on  bet you cant stop grinning!!

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H

Ruth ~ i'm so glad you found FF what a wonderful site it is i sometimes wonder how i would ever do without it !! ~ Yea single figures they will go fast hun before you know it ~ sending loads of positve vibes,    
thanks for the good lcuk hun !! xxx

Kelly ~ my double  Glad scan went well so monday could be D EC day !! ... How you feeling ? My headache seems better just in the background, ... but to be 100% truthful today is the 1st day i really feel the effects of so many i am sore when i sit down on the loo & things but other than that fine drinkin like a fish ~ trigger @ 11:30 pm... 

It will be good to compare how strange we have had very simular cycles ( stimms part ) as i escaped the DRing stage woo everyone is moving along nicely, 

sara xxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Me again  

Care just called.My e/c is deffo monday    its at 8:00 in the morning so my trigger shot is tonight at 8:30. Bit nervous now!!!!

Sara-Im not feeling too bad,just quite uncomftable and tired with a constant headache(ok so I feel poo then ) Glad your headache has eased abit hun.Good luck with your trigger shot    I am sure we will catch up tomorrow before it all kicks off on Monday 

Ruth-we are all here to help whenever and however we can hun.And its totally normal to be nervous about e/c,but its all over in a flash its just the day before thats bad. Big hugs hunny.you will get there!!!!

Maz-hope your ok sweetie!!!

Big loves to all

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H

OMG ~ how do you feel it's monday for you too ~ your before me neh neh   .. i feel ok now as i'm so bored with water i added some vimto ..lovely been enjoying th garden and doing bits round the house

I'm so excited for you, 

 with the trigger !! i can't work this 36 hours thing out as i don't have my trigger till 11:30 tonight 3 hours after you but have to go in @ 10:30 2 hours after ?? is that ok ? 

oww so exciting what day transfer are you having ?? 

Sara xxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello girls

Sara & Kelly - Heaps of godluck for ur egg collections i hope they both go really well and u got lots of juicey yummy eggs waiting for collection,Iam looking for egg collection sumtime through the week,ill find out on monday wen it will be happening Would you both let me no how your trigger shots go as thats the one worrying me Take care girls.

Vicki - u looking forward to ur baseline scan?? 2more sleeps for u Look forward to hearing how it goes for u on monday.

Hiya to everyone else How are you`s??

Well really looking forward to my progessing scan on monday to se wen egg collection will be,worked it out to be wednesday but that may change depending on scan results.Havent really had any side affects but can feel the twitching in both my ovaires so hopefully its going there jobs and folliecs growing nicely Also found  rather uncomfortable so its a no-go area now And very pleased to say since last sunday i havent touched a tab (cig) at all really pleased with myself although i knew i cu do it for starting stimms  did expect to fall off the ladder a few times but NOPE i been fab do i deserve sum bubbles 
I nearlly cracked up yesturday wen i went to turn laptop on in the morning and all i got wa a black screen Had to wait all day without my daily fix of comp til mark came in and had a look,no luck so had to take it to a friend to get fixed(only 4weeks old-laptop i mean)lucky iam now up and running again and full of battery ready to start posting 

Thats all from me for now
take care girls 
all the luck to u all
love kelz belz


----------



## Mrs_H

Thanks Kelly will let you all know how it goes !! Kelly D remember get it out of the fridge 10 minutes before hand or it will be ice cold   , 

Things are moving along nicley for you endo.. You seem really pleased, 

Big well done to you giving the **** up    your feel so much better for it ~ glad you are finding it ok , WEll DONE Bubbles on their way   , 

Sara xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Sara - I want to say thankyou for the lovely poem you sent me and you are so right about this site, I also would not know what to do without it as it has helped so much lately (as you well know)

Kelly - Thankyou for my big hugs...I know the day before ec for me im going to be very nervous so i will have to do lots and lots to occupy myself that day  .....
A nice drug free day for you and Sara tomorrow.... It will probably feel quite strange as you kind of get used to having it to do, but also nice to not have to do it.....Good luck for Monday.....

Kelz - Its you and vicki having scans on Monday then...(monday is a busy day for you ladies) Good luck for that i hope it all goes well....Not long to wait now.....Well done you for giving up the cigs...I gave up when i found out i was pregnant but in the past year i have had a couple.....Its always when ive had a few too many wines that i seem to feel like one but as i dont drink now im not tempted....   

Hope everyone else is well...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Guest

hiya ladies,
mrs H, egg collection on monday!!! hope everything will turn out great will lots of eggs to fertilize   
you too kelly D, hope it all goes great,   you are having the GA ain't ya? i havent even started my journey yet but i'm dreading that big needle   i dont wanna hear how much it hurts   lol
aweeze, when is baby aweeze due sweetie?   

i can't believe how many   there are at the min, (hopefully a sign that we will all have one?)

anyway gonna go snoop around the other boards, take care you beautiful bunch

love n hugs to u all, maz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi my fellow sharers  

Well your be pleased to know that the trigger is fine i used the same needle i have been doing my suprecur with ( fresh one of course ) the only difference was a lot more liquid 1m so it took lobger as i do the liquid thing very slow but didnt hurt & get this didnt sting like the other 2 do so after dreaded it it was fine   Believe me if i can do it anyone can  , 

Kelly hope yours was ok, i'm excited ,scared you name it ! but so pleased to have got to this  

Ruth, i know it's how scary it all must seem we will all be here to help you though ,  

 Kel & Vicki for your scans tomorrow ~ hope all is well we are a busy lot hey !   


Right better get ready we are going shopping then having lunch out as a treat !! 
Hope to catch up with you all later 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Sara - Thats great news that your trigger injection went smoothly and didn't hurt hun...Thats always a bonus when there is no pain with an injection....Im really excited for you hun but i know you must be very nervous,scared and all the other emotions that go with it...Just think not long now till your 2ww I just can't believe how quick its going.....Enjoy your lunch will catch up with you later...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

Suprise,suprise I could not lie in this morning   too busy thinking this time tomorrow we will know how many eggs we have!!! I feel a little bit anxious about this cos last time I only got 8,so what happens if I get less,I have been thinking about this alot and I feel so guilty for saying this but if we dont get enough eggs and we are faced with the decision then we are gonna proceed with our IVF.

I know it might be ok but you have got to make that choice just incase!! I know if this cycle fails there is no way(mentally or financially) that we can afford to go again. Just hope it all goes ok so we dont even have to cross that bridge.

Sara-YEY !!!! Both our trigger jabs went well.Me too with the no stinging,infact the supecur stung more last night  I even did a little drum roll when I put the lsat needle in the sharps bin   When is the last time you can have a drink??mine is 5 in the morning  Loads of luck sweetie    will text you tomorrow!!!

Maz-ok so now you are scaring me!!! is it a big needle for ga then?? aaaaahhhhhhhhh glad you sound a bit more upbeat hunny!!!

Ruth -well done on giving up smoking hun!!!!!! how are you today??

Kelz-sending loads of luck for your scan tomorrow hunny    

Vicki-sending tonnes of luvk your way too babes     

Right must dash and get dressed,gonna try my accu guy again to see if he can see me today,need some de stressing!!!

Oli is staying at my sisters tonight so she can take him to school in the morning so I have got to go and pack his bag

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H

Ruth i have been the bubble fairy to the cyber hugs will help ! xxxx

Kelly OMG we did it not long now i can't drink pass midnight tonight then i am only to have 2 glass of water @ 7:30 this scares me as i drinking so much i know i will be thristy but my cons said for me to drink loads & loads before midnight,

i was so please to lock my shapes box knowing it was all done  

It's so hard isnt it knwoing what to do for the best but sadly i would have to do the same as i'm not sure how strong i would be doing it all again  but you know that won't be the case hun you going to have a lovely lot enough to share so you both have a good amount          ,

The clinic just called to ask if i was ok and my height & weight  i have put on 7 lbs this cycle i think it must be fluid as it happened in the last week so i was all 

Going shopping in a while & having lunch out can't be  to cook !! 

I think out ET will be thursday if all goes ok     
Sara xxxxxxx
[br]: 10/09/06, 10:19Bubble fairy visited you as well Kelly  xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Cant believe how quick this has all went for u both,crazy as iam thinking am going to be in same postion through the week  Topping up on the goodluck for uboth hope all is well,enjoy sedation  Ill be thinking of u both while iam havin scan and u are both off ur nuts and gettin all those eggs collected Let us no how u both get on wen u have recovered,sooooo pleased to hear that the trigger shot is easy peasy phewwww thank god mine is the same needle as downregging to Ill be updated my news tomorrow too with how follices are andwen my e/c is 

Goodluck
love kelly


----------



## Dolphin01

Kelly - Im not too bad hun thankyou for asking.....Good luck for tomorrow fingers crossed that you get the ammount of eggs that you would like.....I really dont blame you for wanting to keep them yourself if you dont get the ammount you need to share but I am sure this wont be the case hun.....

When my ec comes I am not allowed to have anything to drink after mindnight so if the earliest i get in for ec is 8.30am I am going to be really dry throated.....Its a long time to go without a drink especially when we are told to drink like a fish...  

Me and DH watched half light last night which has Demi moore in it...If any of you ladies like the horror kind of movie then i think you would like it very much...I did enjoy it but Im a bit of a chicken when it comes to jumpy bits but i managed to watch it without leaving the room at the bits i think are going to be scarey... 

Right i best go and get sorted for Sunday dinner...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning ladies

Sara and KellyD well done on the trigger sending lots of love and best wishes along with some luck for ur EC tomorrow i will be thinking of u both and hoping u both get a bumper crop of eggies

Nic and Kelly  for ur stims scans hope theres lots of follies

Vicki lots of love and luck for ur baseline and also wishing u a safe journey too!!

Ruth hope that ur ok sweetie wow only another week to go before ur baseline

Maz hope that ur doing ok sweetie

Kia thinking of u on your test date 

Claire hope the  is going smoothly

Lou hope ur feeling ok, do u have a scan date yet

Helen hope that ur recovering from the surgery well and we will soon be counting down for ur fet

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi everyone.
Hope your all having a nice relaxing (whats that ) weekend!!

Sara and Kelly D - wishing you heaps of good luck for tomorrow. You both make sure your well looked after when you get home!!  

Kelly (endolass) - Good luck for your progress scan tomorrow - looks like we may have e/c on same day (wednesday).

Mrs redcap - Good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow and hopefully you'll be joining the rest of us stimmers!

Ruth - its not long till your scan now is it?

Hi to everyone else hope your all doing ok.

My belly is hurting today, my (.)(.) are so swollen not complaining about the size! but they do hurt. And weirdly enough I've lost about 3lbs in the past two weeks - I have been eating loads as well - all good stuff though so maybe thats what it is - my poor dh and ds are suffering as I havent done puddings for weeks now. well its not fair if they have them and I don't is it.

Does anyone know how long DH needs to erm...abstain from ejaculating before e/c? Is there like an ideal like to do it 4 days before and then not again until the day?? 

   to everyone and extra good luck to everyone budy tomorrow with e/c and scans.
Nic


----------



## endometriosislass

OH Nic didnt even realise that we are cycing side by side which eachother Fab Wishing u lots of luck for tomorrow hope u get lots of bif follies I just got my folder out and it says u must have abstained from sex for 2-4days,glad u asked that actually cos if our egg collection is on wednesday then dp`s got to sort themselfs out and refilling with fresh swimmers tonight??What time is ur scan in morning?mines at 9am 

love kelly


----------



## *~Nic~*

Kelly

ha ha I made DH sort himself out this morning - no way is he coming near me at the moment!!!!!! He should be ok for e/c on wednesday now shouldn't he.
My scans at 10.30 tomorrow. Hopefully last night will be my last stimming injections.   

Nic


----------



## endometriosislass

Nic - Yea he shud be fine 2-4days so if e/c on wednesday thats 3 days slap bang in the middle Ill have to get dp told wen he finishes work that he needs his deed done just incase, better be safe then sorry leaving it too late,
Goodluck ill be thinking about u and looking forward to hearing how ur scan went.

love kelly


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Sara and KellyD - best of luck for EC tomorrow, will be thinking of you       

I'm fine now thanks for those who have asked... feel much better... feel almost like hadnt had operation!!  though i still have a high temp!!  I am on antibiotics because of this but it hasnt made my temp go dopwn, but presume I'd feel a lot worse if it was anything too serious

Helen  xx


----------



## Mrs_H

Good to hear your nrearly back to normal ~ what a pain about the high temp ~ hoping it will pass thanks for the goodluck


----------



## aweeze

Just a quickie from me - been to the zoo today (postponed from last weekend) with my niece and I am pooped!

Really wanted to say to Sara and Kelly D - lots of luck for EC tomorrow hunnies - will be keeping my fingers crossed for a nice crop of quality eggies for you both  

Kelly (endo) and Nic - hope your stimms scan go well and you can set your EC appointments  

Vicki - you probably won't read this until after the event but thinking of you for your baseline hun. 

Ruth hun - I thought we'd got you sorted sweetie. Let me know if I can help at all. 

Em - I'll be speaking to the clinic tomorrow (haven't told them I got a bfp yet!) so will sort out my first scan date then. 

Love, luck and babydust to everyone

Lou
X


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

I tested this morning and it was a       

Can't believe this has happened again  

Love and luck 
Kim.x


----------



## tweetie

just wanted to pop in and send a few messages girls.

kia-i am so sorry hunni it must feel so draining for you and dh hunni but please dont give up hope hunni and i wish you all the best for the future.lol.xxx.

to those who are having ec this week goodluck girls i have everything crossed for you all.xxx

to those with et goodluck may they settle in nicely for you all.xxx

those who are stimming/d/r goodluck girls.xxxx

lol.xxx.lisa.


----------



## CJ

Hi Sara good luck with EC today, hope there are lots of lovely eggies waiting for you, and that it isn't too painful   

Kia, so sorry to hear it was a negative   sending loads of hugs  

Love CJ x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just a quickie as at work

to say to kia

am so very sorry to read ur news honey sending u a big 
my thoughts are with u and ur dh sweetie

CJ nice to see u  

Hope all has gone well for the scanning egg sharers

and especially well for sara and kellyd

be back later when am home

Emilyxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Kim - Just wanted to say that im really sorry that you have got a bfn....Good luck for the future hun on whatever you decide to do....
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag*

Kim Im so sorry you got a negative, I know nothing will make you feel better at the moment, but I am sending you loads of hugs and good luck for whatever you decide to do next.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Kim no words that i will say will ease the pain for u hun but just to let u no iam thinking of u darl and i no it will take awhile but i hope u heal soon and ur up and running before u no it 

Hello girls most of u wud have probely read my update and seen my fab new Looking forward to my trigger jab at 9pm But then i start my botty bombs in the morning  the joys but all good i suppose 

Take care girls
all my love 
kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap

Kim my love,  

So sorry about your negative...as kelly says there are no words you can really say.

Take care chucky egg

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H

Kim  just don't know what to say sweetheart i really hope the clinic can give you more test and some answers as to why thinking of you, so sorry, 

Sorry for only posting now i really don't want to scare anyone this is such a one off my cons have never come across it before,  but .... today was one of the worse of my life   

Ok let me tell you the good news 26 wonderful eggs    

the bad news is that sadly the sedation did not work at all i had so much they said that dose could kill people no drugs worked and i felt everything i don't want to scare you anymore but i got out the hospital at 7pm sadly they couldnt get all the eggs as i had totally lost the plot by then but i am over the moon to have 13, for me & 13 for my lady    just dreaded the call tomorrow but have everything crossed, 

Sorry no personnel i am in so much pain & have been so very sick ~ positive vibes to my eggies please i don't think i could ever do that again 

Love & luck to you all
Saraxxxxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Sara - Thats brilliant news on how many eggs you got hun but i am so so sorry you had to go through the ordeal you have....Rest up now hun and just look after yourself......Ive got my fingers crossed for your eggies hun...
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## CJ

Oh well done Sara on the eggies , hoping and praying there is a little baby or two in the making for you there. 
So sorry about your EC though   Sounds like it was totally awful, god I can still remember mine and to be honest it did put me off doing it again, only doing it again now as clinic offer GA. 
That said it is like your cons said unusual and most people are fine, they wake up and don't remember anything or feel like they have had the best sleep ever so I don't want to worry people. 
Again so sorry it was horrid for you, I can remember you were worried about it too.
Rest up and sending loads of    to your eggies

Love CJ xx


----------



## aweeze

Kim - so sorry hun  

Sara - sorry you had a bad experience of EC but great news on your eggies. Fingers crossed for their fertilization party tonight and that you get great news in the morning.     for your eggies.

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Kim thinking of you sweetie 

Kelly fab news on ur EC being brought forward and on ur follies

KellyD hope all went well with ur EC today

Vicki  for stims

Sara so sorry to hear all of u what u went thru today 
fantastic news on ur eggies though

Lou fantastic to see ur scan ticker honey

Cj hope ur ok
helen glad ur recovering well
Ruth  honey, i do hope that the next clinic u choose will bring you and Lee ur dreams come true

Love to anyone i may have missed

Emilyxx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all 

Thanks all sssssoooo much for your good luck wishes!! Egg collection went much better than I was dreading!!! As soon as the guy put the drugs in my hand I was off in the land of nod,next think I was in the recovery room being woken up by the lovely nurse that had put a heat pad on my sore tum.

I am quite sore still so I am taking it easy,I have got accupuncture later so I hope that will help me relax for e/t,which should be tomorrow 

We got 8 eggs in total and the embriologist said they were all pretty much the same so she has split them down the middle,4 for us and 4 for our recipient.

Got to call them at 11 to see if our 4 precious eggs have fertilized                    

Thanks me lovlies

Sara-couldn't stop thinking about you yesterday after your text hun,I am so sorry it was like that for you.I am sending loads of posotive vibes your way for that all important call babes,take it easy                 

Kim-I am so utterly sorry that it was a bfn hunny,I know there is nothing I can say right now that will help you but I am thinking of you loads  

Kelly x


----------



## Guest

thats wicked kellyd, i got some good news myself 

i just got off the phone to [email protected], i explained the trouble im having with my notes and after telling her what is in my gp refferal shes told me to just send that and my blood results!!!
she said there is no rush for my hospital notes (Clinic name removed ) and the fact that my docs have done dh's hiv, hep b, hep c tests and are also willing to do mine is gonna move things along faster.

my af is due thurs (better not be late!!) and i can get a copy of the results monday from someone i know shhhhhhhh! so she said i should recieve a call end of next week to let me know my appointment date for my first consultation wooooohooooo

im soooooo excited, things seem to be moving on a bit now.

right i need to go and jump on the spot or something to help bring on af lol,

thankyou to all of you, i wouldn't have got this far without you all 

loadsa love to you all, maz xxxxx

Clinic name removed by Moderator

[br]: 12 September 2006, 10:26:43oooooooooh kelly only half hour to wait  i hope they all fertilise for ya hunni,
(dont watch the clock!)

love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Maz that is brilliant news!!! Its true what they say, its not what you know but who you know!!! Fingers crossed af shows up on time, or early even!!!!!

Sara, sorry you had such a bad time at et, really hope you are feeling a bit better today. What time do you hear from clinic

Roll on 11am for Kelly!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Girls so sorry i havent managed to catch up with you all yet in great pain but doing ok 

Wanted to share my good news : 

I have 9 fertilized egg's  i am over the moon with that & have asked for 3 to be froozen now and hoping the other 4 will join them after having 2 put back i am hoping & praying the carry on growing start dividing 
thanks for all your support ~  Kelly   

Sara xxx


----------



## Guest

thats great news sara, you must be chuffed to bits 

sorry to hear you are in a lot of pain, im sure it will be worth it in the end   

take care, love maz xxxx[br]: 12 September 2006, 11:17:17come on kelly, your keeping us in suspence!!!!! how many fertilised? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dolphin_s_DH

*Mrs_H--->* Well done you... Ruth will be chuffed for ya im sure...

Best of luck to you all

xxx
Lee
xxx


----------



## tweetie

well girls thought i would take a peek at how you did and woohoo.

mrs-h-fab news on the eggs hunni and fertilisation thats brill.so sorry about the trouble you had with ec though hunni.fingers crossed this will be the only one you have to do and all will be great for you.will have everything crossed for you.goodluck.xxxx   

kelly-goodluck to you to hunni i have everything crossed that this will be the one for you hunni.i think you must of made that call by now so look forward to good news hunni.xxxx   

goodluck to everyone.xxxx  

lol.xxxx.lisa.


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all, 

Well all your posotive vibes have done the trick(for me and Sara)!!!! 3 of the 4 eggs were mature and those 3 have fertilized!!!!!!!!! 

Transfer is Thursday.YIPEE!!!!! Got to call the clinic again tomorrow to make sure they have divided nicely!!

Promise to catch up soon when I can bare to sit at the computer for longer!! 

Sara-Well done hun!!!! You sssooo deserved good results after all of that pain yesterday   

Maz-how stupid am I?? didnt even realise we are at the same clinic  Fantastic news on moving faster babes,well done!!

Big loves to all .Promise to catch up soon when I can bare to sit at the computer for longer!! 

Kelly


----------



## Guest

thats wicked news kelly, 
looks like i will just start going to the clinic just as you wont need to anymore.

one day i might get the courage to come to a meet that way i can meet you and the rest of the girls face to face.
(im not very good with rooms full of people   )

and Lee, nice to see you've got your own identity lol

take care girlies, love maz xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Yayyyy great news kelly.  

Hope all goes well for when you have ET.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag*

Yay sara and kelly!!!! So pleased for you both!!!

Am keeping everything that is crossable crossed for you both. Hope you both feeling ok, Sara, hope the pain eases up a bit soon hun.


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello girls

Kelly well done on ur eggies   Fab news to come and read.

Well counting down the hours now Iam )feeling ok although my injection spot were i done jab last night is sore and my 
( 0 )( 0 ) are very sore too,Omg all this water is going i will never no iam drinking huge amouts of water that i never thought i cud ever do suppose its the best bet anyways.Had my first cyclogest this morning Yuk!! Doing there job i suppose Well got my cd ready for egg collection,and got treated to new dressing grown,slippers,and nighties  soo iam all ready,we might be staying in the hotel across from the clinic in that way my grandad who takes us to all our appiotments wont have 8trips to come up and down for me.Just waiting to see if we got booked,Iam absultely knackered now,and got to be up for 5 in the morning.

Take care girls and top up of luck for u all
love kelly


----------



## CJ

Great news Kelly and sara on your little embies, good luck with ET hope it goes well and you get your lovely little embies on board.

Love CJ x


----------



## kellydallard

[fly]Loads of luck for e/c Kelz   [/fly]


----------



## aweeze

Just to say WAY TO GO GIRLS! to Kelly D and Sara - good news for both of you. Here's some more        coming your way for your lovely embies and for ET!

Kelly (endo) - lot's of        for you as well for EC tomorrow hun

Lou
X


----------



## Mrs_H

Thank you Lou ~ wow just seen your ticker 13 days till your scan i bet that wait is harder than the 2ww, 
sending loads of posive sticky vibes     

Sara xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

[fly]THANK YOU VERY MUCH GIRLS[/fly]

I will let u all know how i got on as soon as i can get on to laptop!!
  
love kelly


----------



## Dolphin01

Kelly - I just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow hun...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## aweeze

Sara - yes it is! Just 1 wait after the other! I was offered a scan next Tuesday at 6w+1 but possible wouldn't pick up heartbeat at that stage so I thought it best to wait. Was in 2 minds about it though. 

I've been having shoulder pain since this afternoon though so am a bit worried about ectopic. No abdo pain or bleeding though so I'm really hoping it's a pulled muscle or trapped wind but if it's still there in the morning I think I'll check with the clinic. 

Night all!

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

I know i am a bit late (had migraine last night so didnt come on)

Just wanted to say  kelly for EC later today
Hope all goes well honey

KellyD fab news on your EC  for ET on thursday

Sara  for ET for u too honey hope ur not too uncomfy sweetie

vicki hope stims are going ok for you

Love to everyone will catch up after work

Love Emilyxx


----------



## Guest

mornin ladies,

gotta make this quick cos gotta take brandon school.

af came this mornin woo hoo,(first time ever its been early!) i can have my bloods done tomorrow now 
woo hoo. ive never been so excited to see the old witch.lol

got my fingers crossed for you kelly (endo) im sure it will all go fantastic xxx  xxx

i'll come back n chat in a bit,

loadsa love, maz xxx


----------



## ladytara

hi  im tara

im going for my first consultation for ivf with icsi at woking in a couple of weeks and i am being screened to donate some eggs.  is anyone else on here doing the same thing.  It would be great to speak to someone in the same boat x


----------



## Guest

we're all in the same boat hun, all at different stages of eggshare. im waiting for my blood test (tomorrow) to see if my fsh levels will be ok, then we have the girls that are downreggin, the stimmers, and the 2week waiters. theres lovely girls on here that will be going through each step with you.
the girls on here are all great and will try to answer any questions you have.

take care hun, love maz xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hiya tara,  

I'm currently a stimming egg sharer and have first follie scan next Monday.

It can be quite daunting can't it? all the tests, screening etc.

No doubt you've read the threads in the egg share section and you know whats what. But you are more than welcome to ask any questions.

Also if you see any of our names in the chatroom come along and join us!!   You can see whose in the chatroom by going to the index page and looking right at the bottom. 

Hope to hear from you soon!

love

Vicki x


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all

Well we have 3 x grade 1 embies !!!!!!! We are chuffed to bits,my mum was nearly   on the phone cos she has been v.worried about us,bless her.

Dont know if I mentioned but I had a dummy transfer when I was out of it when I had e/c,this is cos I had a terrible experience with my 1st transfer and they wanted to see if the catheter went in nice and smoothly and it did.So they said no deffinate need for sedation for transfer. But I have had a good long chat with the nurse this morning and she thinks it might be best that I do have sedation,cos I explained how sore I am and how nervous!! So we are paying an extra £125 for sedation,I am much less nervous now knowing I will be out of it!!!!

THIS WILL WORK!!!!!!!!!!

So know I am giving you all a task  to think of some names for my precious embies!!!!!!! We used Woody and Jess lat time 

Sara-still thinking of you loads hun,hope your not too sore!! Any news on your fab embies yet or do you find out tomorrow??  

Kelz-sending loads of luck your way for loads of top quality eggs hunny    taje it easy!!

Maz-yey you got your af!!!! how mad does that sound?? one step closer chick!!

Lou-how you feeling hun?? Please try not to worry too much about the shoulder pain,I had it loads when I was pg with Oli.If you are concerned though go straight to your gp   cant wait to see scan pics in the future!!

Vicki-hows the stimminh hun??

Tara-welcome to the thread,it gets a bit busy sometimes but you just jump in when you feel like it.we are all at different stages so we can all help you out hun!!

Emily-hope that nasty migraine has gone babes 

Right I am off to watch a dvd!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya girls

I`am back!

Cudnt have went better,Going for a little sleep will be back later,as iam still sedated lol 

I GOT 23 EGGIESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lOVE KELLY


----------



## Guest

thats great news kelly (endo) 23 woohoo, xxx

kelly d, great news about the embies, aww mums are great aint they  

how about calling them phil and lil, like the twins from rug rats lol
or if you are a friends fan phoebe and phoebo (phoebe chose them names for rachels baby)

now im getting closer im getting a bit nervous,
all the treatment i had b4 always seemed to go against me eg 21 day bloodtest would always come on a sunday, ops got cancelled etc.
but for some reason this time everything is working for me, its really strange, hopefully a sign that this will work  

maz xxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Girls 
Just poped on as my DH has said i have to rest and stop using laptop as much due the fact we are having transfer tomorrow fingers crossed and i am still in pain but have to say 

Kelly D wow thats wonderful news really is great      for tomorrow sweetheart you are rigth is going to work 

i called at 10am to see how mine were they went to look for me as they usally do it at 2pm but came back that 2 are 4 cell and top grade and the others are just slightly behind but they could all be the same by now so like you i am so pleased and over the moon   


Well done on EC Kelly !! 

Nic ~ how are things going ??
Sara xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya, 

Wow what great news today!!!! really pleased for you Sara, Kelly (endo) and Kelly D!!!! Brilliant!!

Hi Tara, Im in the newer section as well, waiting for af so i can start the pill, good luck hun, everyone on here is brilliant and will all help as much as we can.

xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi everyone.....sorry i've been missing - laptop problems. on my work pc at the mo and it normally freezes as it doesnt like FF.

Sara - Hi I have sent you a pm.  good luck for tomorrow and excellent news on the top quality eggs!!
Kelly D - same to you - good luck hope it goes well for both of you and then your both on 2ww! aarrgh!! 
Kelly (endo) - sorry i didnt get a chance to wish you good luck...doesnt sound like you needed my wishes anyway as sounds like you did alright without it!! that is brilliant news.sending  for them doing the biz tonight!
Maz - glad af got you!!!!!
lady tara - HI! everyone here is great and its brilliant to go through treatment with these girls.
Hi everyone else. hope your all ok
I got egg collection tomorrow - got to catch the 5.23am train - YAWN. at least i get to have a little nap  when i have my eggs collected! I am booked in for 9.30am but got to be there at 7.30am. Cant wait to get the buggers out, Im in agony today and dont know what the hells going on with my (.)(.) (kelly your (o)(o) made me laugh - you got huge nips!!! ha ha)
As I might not be online for a few days hopefully i'll text Mrs H and she can let you know how i got on (if shes up to it of course)
Nic x


----------



## kellydallard

Just a quickie as I am v.tired,cant believe my precious embies return to the mother ship tomorrow!!!

Sara-so chuffed for you chuck!!! Really hope e/t goes v.smoothly for you hun,will be thinking of you!! 

Kelz-fab news on all those wonderfull eggies,rest up now!! 

Nic-blimey e/c tomorrow,wishing you loads of luck petal  

Kateag-come on af         

Maz-so glad that its all going in the right direction for you sweetie,you deserve it!!!spooky you mentioned friends cos I just watched a dvd with my mum 

Loads of love to all,might not come on till a couple of days after e/t,unless I grab my BIL's laptop when I am blobbin at my sisters 

Wont be straight home after transfer either cos I am straight off to accupuncture,anything to help eh!!

Kelly x


----------



## Dolphin01

Maz - Great news on af arriving hun...

Tara- Welcome to FF hun....Hope you enjoy it as much as we all do......

KellyD - Great news about the embies hun....Good luck for tomorrow with et...

Vicki - Hope the stimming is going well hun.....

Kelly - Thats great news on the eggies hun and good to hear everything went smoothly....

Sara - Goodluck for tomorrow with et...... I hope that you are feeling better hun....

Nic - Good luck for ec tomorrow hun....

Lou - Hope you are feeling better today....

Hope everyone else is well to..... I feel like Im being left behind now with the treatment....  ..... Not  that Im complaining cause at least I am alot happier with the clinic I have changed to.....
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

I am due to go into chat shortly so just a quickie

I will do more personals tomorrow tho cos am off now til monday

 to KellyD and Sara for ET tomorrow and the     

Kelly (endo) sending lots of    to the love lab tonight honey   

Ruth i am sure the wait will bring you more rewards! words arent good today lol but i just think its more important to feel comfortable with ur clinic esp in view of the cost too

You see u will soon catch up!!

tara welcome honey nice to see u joined us honey  on ur treatment honey

Vicki how is the stimming going

Nic  for EC tomorrow honey

Lou hope that ur ok

Tweetie hows u babe hope ur ok
Kay hope that ur doing ok too sweetie

Love to anyone i have missed

Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard     

Janey02 Natural  EDD Sept?  

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie   EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

Aweeze ES/DIVF   EDD 14/05/2007 scan 25/09   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Feistyblue  Testing 16/09      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) EC 11/09 ET 15/09     

NICWIM (Lister) EC 14/09    

kellydallard ([email protected]) EC 11/09 ET 14/09     

Endometriosislass (Cromwell Darlington) EC 13/09 ET 15/09     

Mrs Redcap (cromwell Darlington) Stims 11/09 scan 18/09     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) awaiting appt for ES    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up    

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   2nd ES/ICSI June   taking some time out til easter

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI Awaiting inital appt     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting blood results    

kateag (Lister) ES/ICSI pill 30/09     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Fluffyhelen9999 (Lister) Taking some time out to have tubes 04/09 removed then FET planned soon after     

Alexia Awaiting to start ES     

CJ ICSI/ES Hoping to start soon     

sos es/ivf Apr outcome TBC

ritzisowner ES/IVF awaiting bloods     

kia ES/IVF sept    

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic 

Lady Tara ES/IVF Just starting out....     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Guest

ruth im so glad that you are happier at your new clinic, which one have you switched to?

everyone else, good mornin ladies. hope you all have a nice day  

take care, love maz xxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Morning all i have feeling better today thank god !! 
Hope everyone is ok 

Kelly  with transfer today i'll be thinking of you 

Kelly endo ~ hope you not in too much pain and feeling ok!! hope it won't be long before you get your call  

Morning maz lovely pic of your DH & son how you doing 

i am having my transfer @ 12 so fingers cross it's nothing like EC  
Sara xxxxx


----------



## Guest

hi sara,
thanks for your comment about my pic  

i doing ok, gotta go hospital today for my bloodtests, im gonna ring the docs first to see if they've had any cancellations and can fit me in.

ive got to go n take brandon school now, tlk to u later,

love maz xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello girls

Kelly hope ur E.T went well and u have ur little beauties on board,ohhhhh all exciting isnt it.

Sara Gooduck for ur E.T too hun hope it all goes well,sounds like ur in quite a bit of pain? Will they still do egg transfer as its even worse they say wen u have got ohss,only going by what my clinci says,all the best,it shudnt put u in any pain at all its suposed to be like a smear test but i can imagine the thought going through ur head.

Vicki How are the stiming injections going? Do u feel any better from downregging?Not long til ur scan now ""GROW FOLLIES GROW!!

Ruth i can tell just by reading ur posts hun how pleased u sound about changing clinics,U needed to do whats best for u hun.What clinic u at?

Nic havent heard from u yet how id ur E.C go hunnie? hope it all went smoothly and they got lovely juicey eggs from u and they are working wounders in that incubator now!!

Maz hope they an get u sqeezed in hun,and goodluck with ur blood tests,although it might not seem it to u but u will be amazed how quick it all flies by  

Emily how are u doing??

Sorry if i have missed anyone out,love to u all 

Well exactly an hour til i find out how my precious little fella`s are doing in there part time home,until there reunited with me Fingers cossed this next hour for me girls although dont think some of u have anything left to cross ,I have done really well,iam feeling great not in agony or anything,all that i have got is a little sensitive stomach wen going for wee which is normal,and stomach bloated,apart from that iam fabaroony!!Will update u all on how i get on and what time E.T is tomorrow!

Lots of love kelly


----------



## Guest

woo hoo, docs can fit me in at 10;30. omg everything is going my way i really cant believe it! 
kelly, with how many eggs you managed to erm.. grow? you will have plenty that fertilise  

aww you will find out just after your birthday    

gotta go n get ready for the docs,

loves yas, maz xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Maz - Im at CARE in Northantampton..... Got my first consultation the 18th october......Im really excited counting the days down   ..... I agree with Sara the pic of your son and dh is beautiful.....

Sara - Glad your feeling better hun... Good luck for et.....

Kelly - Your right hun about me being happier the only downfall is having to start all over again but I think they are going to try and get me through as quickly as they can....Hope its good news with the eggies hun...

Hello to everyone else....Hope you are all well...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## endometriosislass

[fly]OMG[/fly]

Clinic just called,With me egg sharing obviuosly i had to share my 23 eggs All of my lot have fertilized each and everyone,She says on phone,"" i can tell u now its looking very good and we going to have sum fantastic ones tomorrow""
      
Iam sooooooo over the moon its unexplainable i go in for transfer tomorrow morning at 9:15am

love a very happy kelly


----------



## Guest

aww thanks ruth,
i know it will take longer for you now you've changed clinics but surely its worth it. its better to take longer with a clinic that you are happy with than have your treatment quicker with a clinic that stresses you out.
good luck xxxx

well just had my bloodtest for fsh and Lh, i will get my results tommorow  
i can then post everything off to care on saturday and wait for my appointment to come through.

so now im gonna go and eat a bar or 2 of choc with a mug of coffee (whilst i still can   ) and read my magazines.

take care girls, maz xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well done you and you very clever embies!!!!!!
Roll on tomorrow morning eh! What have you planned for the 2ww? Are you resting up as much as possible


----------



## Guest

woohoo thats sooooooooo great to hear kelly, you will be a yummy mummy very soon


----------



## ladytara

hi im tara

hope you dont mind me joining in

i have my first consultation coming up to be an egg donor and i will be having icsi with my half of eggs.  can i ask where everyone is going, as im going to wiking nuffield and a bit worried as they said they are only placing 1 embie back.  

Thats so great to here they all fertilised i dont even know you and im excited 

love tara


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Girls 

Just a quick mail as i am still in pain but ok ...   anyhow ET went very well i have 2 lovely grade 1 Embryos on board Kath & Kim   i think i may start a diray but have bad back ache so need to get off the laptop, 

 

Sara xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello everyone - sorry I haven't been around. There have been internet probs in the village where I live and it's been down sine yesterday morning. Mind you, it looks like you've all been doing bloomin well without me and my positivity vibes. 

Anyway, this is a short post as I'm feeling pretty down at the mo. I know, I have no right but I can't help it! I'll be fine in a few days I'm sure. 

Well done Kelly, Kelly and Sara. Fab news from all of you. 

Ruth - thanx for the txt and no, I don't thing you're a stalker, actually it was nice to be missed by someone 

Lou
X


----------



## Dolphin01

Sara - Thats great news about the embie's hun....Look after yourself...
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## ladytara

hello everyone....

just wondered if anyone can give me any advice?

Im going for our first consultation on 3/10/06 for egg donation and icsi for us.  What should i expect? and when should i expect things to start happening?


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya Ladytara

Iam going off what hapened at my inital consultation here-

I had a internal scan to check ovaries etc,Ur partner will have a semen anaylis test which u shud refrain from intercourse for 2-4days coming upto ur appointment.They will then give u the results of ur partners semen anaylis test there and then and also ur scan results to say weather they are happy to go ahead with treatment if u have 2 ovaries in working order,well thats at my clinic anyways.
They will give u a list of blood tests to have done which they will take approx 6weeks for the whole lot to come back this time can differ.I was matched with a recipiant practically star8 away and then u wait til day21 of ur cycle and start downregging etc depending on wot protcol ur clinic do,
All the best for ur consultation hunnie,hope it goes well and i can say time does really fly by.
love kelly


----------



## ladytara

thanks for the info...

i was kinda hoping i would have had the treatment by xmas but i recon they will prob wana start after xmas what with the time etc...

im excited and scared all in one hahah

tara


----------



## seabreeze

Hi Lady Tara,

I am at a similar stage to you.  I will be egg sharing with ICSI, and my first consultation is a week today   yay!!  I am very excited but like you, I have no idea what to expect.  I have already had the LH, FSH and E2 done, needed results before they would see me.  I have also had mine and hubbies aids,hep b & C done in advance to save some time (they only took a week, I was amazed!!).

I would love to know how long it will take to get started. I have a feeling it will be 3 or 4 months but that is a guess as I have no idea how long the clinic takes to do all the other screening bits, I suppose they are all different. I am at Bourn Hall, Cambs.  

Maybe we will be downreg,stimming and everything else we have to go through buddies!! 

Carrie x


----------



## *kateag*

Sara great news on the et hun, hope you feel bit better soon, rest up now. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladytara

yeh great...  its noce to know someone is doing everything at the same time

im going to woking nuffield hospital we didnt get nhs funding as i already have a son that lives with me.

I am having my hiv etc next week my partner has already had his done.  i thought they took 6 wks but i learnt earlier that its only a couple of weeks.  Its the chromosone tests that take 6 weeks.  Because xmas is only in a couple of months i doubt they will start us on meds as they will have the xmas break rite in the middle, how anoying.


----------



## *kateag*

Forgot to say, Lister called today to tell me the lady they have potentially matched me with is making a decision on monday so I will know for def then if I have got my recipient, and then all systems go! Hoping she says yes, fingers crossed!!
xxx


----------



## OgriEmma

Hi all, 

Been on the boards before, but not for a while.  

I'm in the same boat as Lady Tara and Seabreeze as I'm waiting for my first consultations for egg sharing.  It was a bit of a shock when they told me I'd have to wiat 10 weeks to see the consultant   but at least they're getting my appt with the egg sharing people done while I'm waiting.  

I was also hoping to be starting something before christmas, but I'm resigned now to the fact it's unlikely to hapen that quick, but still can't quite stop hoping.  It will be nice to be able to relax and enjoy christmas with a few drinks, but I'd still rather have started the process.  My biggest worry is BMI as mine is 37, but when I called the clinic to query this, they didn't think it would be a problem (didn't know actualy value then though). 

My friend was a recipient of egg sharing a couple of years ago and had to wait ages for the match, is it quicker for the donor?  I assume so, but don't want to bank on that.  

I'm going to Care in Manchester - is anyone else there, or been there before? 

Tried to work out where everyone is up to, but there are just too many of us     so I'll just say       to everyone.

OgriEmma


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard     

Janey02 Natural  EDD Sept?  

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie   EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

Aweeze ES/DIVF    EDD 14/05/2007 scan 25/09   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Feistyblue  Testing 16/09      

Mrs_H (SEFC)  Testing 27/09      

Endometriosislass (cromwell darlington)  Testing 29/09     

KellyDallard (notts care)  Testing 29/09      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
NICWIM (Lister) EC 14/09 ET 16/09    

Mrs Redcap (cromwell Darlington) Stims 11/09 scan 18/09     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) awaiting appt for ES    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up    

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   2nd ES/ICSI June   taking some time out til easter

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI Awaiting inital appt     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting blood results    

kateag (Lister) ES/ICSI pill 30/09     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Fluffyhelen9999 (Lister) Taking some time out to have tubes 04/09 removed then FET planned soon after     

Alexia Awaiting to start ES     

CJ ICSI/ES Hoping to start soon     

sos es/ivf Apr outcome TBC

ritzisowner ES/IVF awaiting bloods     

kia ES/IVF sept    

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic 

Lady Tara ES/IVF Just starting out....     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Emma

Welcome to the thread honey

Above is our members list (of this thread) and shows u what stages everyone is at  

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Emily Hun can i be moved to 2ww test date 27th sept thank you !! 

Sara xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies 

E/C went well today. Am in terrible pain though and so overtired to thought i'd pop on and say HI 
I got 13 eggs - 1st thing DH said is unlucky for some!! But as I am only keeping 7 it doesnt count!! Thats my theory anyway.
Do you think my recipient will be pleased with receiving 6 eggs? Its ok isn't it?
Cant wait till tomorrow to get a call from the lab.  Eggs and sperm pls do your thing 
Sara - Thanks for your texts. Sounds like you got a couple of good uns on board!!    hope they are sticky ones!!
KellyD - how did transfer go? Hope it went ok    for you
Kelly - (endo) WAYHEY!!! your greedy thing  Good luck for tomorrow - I'll be a day behind you. well done!
Tara - Hi - did your clinic give a reason for only transferring one embryo?

Hi everyone else.
right i'm off to try  NOT think about what my eggs and DH's sperm is up to (but they better be being good!!!) and  hopefully get some sleep - I've been up since 4am! 
update you all tomorrow
Nic


----------



## ladytara

nicwim - they said that their clinic (woking) is so succesful that if i had two embryos the chances of having twins is very high.  And as most people are aware there are more complications for both mother and babies when there are multiples.  So they have decided to give me one embryo to avoid any complications.  I think also its my age as im 26yr old.  I was actually disappointed as i feel i have less chance than every one else just having one embie, but not to worry im licky to be doing it at all  

love tara


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Tara, Lister said the same to us that as im only 25 I would have a "high" risk of having twins, but if I want to have 2 put back in I can state that, which I will be. I know there is a risk to having twins, premature birth and such, but I also know that i would be halving my chance if I only have the one put back.

Im also not nervous about having twins, as our family would be completed in one go!!

If you wanted to ask for both to be put back, could you

Nic, hope you feel better soon hun, take care. Fingers are crossed for you.
xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi

Just got my call from the lab......out of 7 eggs 3 were immature 1 was an empty shell and 3 have fertilised.
They can't tell me the quality yet until the divide - probably later today so I guess I'll have to wait until E/T tomorrow to find out. Got E/T at 12.30

Nic


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya girls

My E.T went really well.When i got there i still had 100% fertilizing and I had 2x 2grade and 4 cells put back,I did have 2 grade 1`a and a grade1* But my grade 2`s contained better cells of 4.Our embryologist says the my clinic prefer better cells rathe then the actual grade so iam sooooo pleased i have wounderfu babies on board "BILL AND BOB",ALSO.............i HAVE 5 SNOWBABIES TOO 

Love kelly+bill-bob


----------



## MrsRedcap

Awwww sending you sticky     vibes hunny.

Glad ET went well!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass

Thanks vicki..

Emily could i be moved to the tww section please hun wen u get a chance my test date is 29th september Exaclty same day as my 21st birthday ohhhhhh


----------



## MrsRedcap

Lets hope you get the nicest birthday surprise ever!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Kelly, fantastic news!! Well done you, bill and bob!

What a birthday present that would be!!!! 
xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Kelly
aargh 2 week wait. i'm dreading it mine will start tomorrow
Going to be a busy few days on here isnt it with Mrs H, You then Me.....I will be testing on my sons 12th Birthday....hope its not disappointing for him.

Anyone heard from Kelly D?  She hasnt been on since before her ET has she?? I hope shes ok. 

   
for your 2ww.

All the lab would tell me this morning is the eggs were fertilised and they would start dividing later....then they can tell me what quality they are. Is that right? Yesterday they told me they couldnt tellme anything about my eggs until they fertilise so how do they share the eggs equally between me and recipient surely one of us could end up with all the duff ones and the other end up with all the nice mature ones?  Does this sound right.  I kind of feel like they aren't being straight with me.

Sorry girls Im going to be a nightmare in the 2ww so I apologise now!!
Nic


----------



## ladytara

hi katag, they did not mention that i would have the option, as i would of opted for 2 aswell.  But realisticly as we already have 2 children between us it would be best all round just to have 1 

can i ask anyone who is on the 2 week wait....pupo.... do you actually feel pregnant or have any of the symtoms cos in a way you are technically pregnant


tara


----------



## Guest

im soooo happy for you kelly       

and nic, you've got a point! wheres kelly d? hope shes ok  

maz xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hi all 

Firstly HUGE  apoplogies for no personals!! I promise to catch up properly v.soon over the weekend,I am thinking of all of you lovlies for many different reasons.        

E/T went well(I had sedation in the end.)We have now got 2 grade 1,7 cell embies on board and we have called them JAMMIE & DODGER cos they are Olivers favourite biscuits. 

I am taking it easy and I am being well looked after,only 14 days left till we test!!! 

Love to all 

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

How are we all

Kelly fabulous news that bill and bob are now on board,  for the  i have just moved you up to the  to join Claire and Sara

Nic  for ET tomorrow and the 

Kate fab news on being matched honey so pleased for you, do u still have to wait 2 weeks to start the pill and then do the nasal spray??

Maz hope ur doing ok

Ruth how r u sweetie

Tara hope ur doing ok

Vicki lots of    for ur stims scan on monday will be thinking of you darlin

Sara hope that ur resting up and ur back is easing up a little

Claire wishing u lots of  for testing tomorrow      

Helen hope ur doing ok, hope the temp is going down hun

Love to anyone i missed

Emilyxx


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks emily!! I do have to wait for af to start yeah, and then on the pill for min of 2 weeks and then nasal spray! Hope some instructions come with it otherwise Im gonna be asking for help!!!

xxx


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I've not posted for a while, I've been quite depressed. 
I've still been reading all your posts, Just wanted to post and let you all know i haven't forgot you.

Love and luck to all
Kim.x


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Girls, 
Firstly so sorry for the lack of post etc i am slowly on the mend and this morning i feel a lot better   

Kim ~ i am thinking of you as i know that it must just be such a horrible time for you, wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your follow up, i was wondering if if worth them testing you for immune issues or things like that i think this may be very very hard for you but if you was to know that your donation has been successful it might help pin down why ?  so sorry honey life is just so unfair & creul and it's always the nicest people that suffer  xxxx 


kateag : It's nice to see things are moving along for you ... i bet your getting really excited  with it all, 
Vicki  for ur stims scan on monday hope you have a lovely amount and can get your EC date    

Nic ~ Hope your resting up and little ones are snuggling in tightly for the next 8 months thinking of you sorry i havent been of much support   xxxx

kelly D & Kelly endo   ......... hope your both ok and resting up ! 

emily thanks for thinking of me and for the list updates  hope your ok, 

Sorry i havent mentioned everyone will need to do some catching up 
Lots of love & luck 
Sara xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Sara, Good to see you back on here. Hope you feel much better soon. 

Kate x


----------



## kellydallard

Ok so why do clinics vary sssoooo much,I have got ages left till I test !!!!!

Sara-you have got less time than me hun,how you feeling

Love to all

Off to my sisters for roast dinner in a bit!!

KELLY


----------



## *kateag*

Ooooh yum a home cooked roast dinner, not home cooked by you!! How nice!!!

Kate x


----------



## Dolphin01

Hello ladies...
Sorry i have'nt posted much lately but i dont have anything to report....
Im glad to see that your all going along nicely with your treatments.....Tomorrow would of been my baseline scan if i had kept going with my first clinic but that time went quickly so im sure this one will go just as quickly...
Take care all
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Ruth !! 

Lovely Photo of you & your family, i know it must feel  disappointing when you think you could be starting stimms soon but it's so much better to be happy with your clinic than anything, 

Your right time does go quick esp as soon as you get into single figures and i just looked at my ticker i have 9 days till testing OMG i bet that won't go quick 

thinking of you 
Sara xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Ruth, sorry things didnt work out as you thought they would, but at least you know you will be happier with the next clinic, and you will be a lot more relaxed.

Sara, I cant believe you only got 9 days to go!!! How are you feeling.

Kate x


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Kate, 


Hope your ok  ~ I have to say it hasnt sunk in i am on the 2ww i guess as their has been a number of issues i have had to cope with and only now i am feeling ok i think next week will really drag esp as i should be back on my feet and doing things ~ Hoping to go to Ikea tomorrow as i would like a new matress as our is not firm enough and it's a ikea bed so has to be from there which is a shame as i wish i could just order online,  

After all the weeks preparing and thinking what to do now i found myself on the wait i just havent i clue what i can and can't do i have gone   in the head i know no hot water bottle or hot baths are luke warm ones ok ?? what about tuna (tinned) .... sorry going on a bit now i guess my main concern has been the ohss and trying not to get it ( have it mild) so totally forgot about other stuff and just been drinking for england ! 

Thanks again ~ Time will go qiickly honestly i can't believe it really 
Sara xxx


----------



## aweeze

Morning all

Sorry I haven't been about much lately. I've been down in the dumps but am trying to make myself feel more positive now. I've been keeping myself really busy all weekend so that I don't sit and dwell on my forthcoming scan. Honestly, I wasn't this bad the first time around. It's just that I lost the last one just after 1st scan but it wasn't discovered until 11 weeks scan when sac was empty. Anyway, scan is 1 week today so it's slowly coming around. This has been the longest of all the waits for me!

Sara - I stayed fairly busy on my 2ww as I found it helps to pass the time. Hope you are feeling better now but beware! With some ladies, OHSS can flair up again if you get implantation because the pg hormones aggravate it! So although it's not nice, it can be a good sign   My clinic says baths are OK after 4/5 days. They say it's just because before then, there is a risk of infection. Hot baths aren't recommended as they draw the blood flow to the surface. My understanding on the tinned tuna thing is no more than 1 tin per week as it can contain mercury. I can't think what else either! Oh no heavy lifting of course! Hope this week flies by for you!

Ruth - I'm sure the time will fly by for you too. Lovely pics lately - Kerecsen is such a cutie cheeky chappy!

Kelly D - hope you (and Jamie & Dodger) are doing Ok and enjoyed your lovely Roast Dinner. I get my weekly roast at my Mum's every Sunday - YUMMY!

Kelly endo - been reading the diary hun - you are truly a nutter (in the nicest possible way)!

Nic - hope 2ww is going by OK for you too.

Kim - nice to hear from you hunny  

Kate - glad you got your pill/spray prob sorted. I know it's dissapointing for you that your not starting sniffing just yet  but it will come around quickly enough!

Hello to all that I've missed.

Lou
X


----------



## Mrs_H

Oh Lou It must be very hard for you as this is a horrible part and of course once you have suffered a lost like you have it makes you 1000 times worse with worry althou i know your trying to keep & stay positive thats the best thing you can do, 

Sending lots of sticky positve vibes for you ~ hoping time will pass fast for you, Is your mum going to the scan with you ? ~ keep strong sure all is ok but it's the not knowing that drives us mad   

 

Saraxxxxx
Ps: Thank you for your advise x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Afternoon.

I feel like I'm back in the land of the living today. I have just been so tired and not hurting as much today.....although not well enough to do the housework  I suppose even if I was feeling 100% I shouldn't do it anyway. I only had ET 2 days ago!

Lou -   thinking lots of   sticky vibes for you.

Sara -   What are you doing to help implantation? I am eating brazil nuts, taking baby aspirin and drinking pineapple juice - although i've heard different things about the pineapple juice so I am only drinking a small glass. 9 days!!! omg my clinic told me I can test in 10 days yet I had EC 3 days after you. mad isnt it 

Kate - I m at the lister.....  Hope it all goes smoothly for you. I had a few hiccups. i know you disappointed but before you know it you'll be where I am. Oh and although they say you share a room I got my own room when I went in for EC it was like a hotel, lovely!! DH got in my bed when I went down and had a nap! until the nurse came in and tod him she needed to prepare the bed!! (we had been up since 4am)

Kelly (endo) HI! I'm off to read your diary......whats your test date?

Hi to everyone else.

Nic


----------



## kellydallard

AFTERNOON ALL !!!!!

Well I am still hanging in here!!! Not done much at all (cos no one is letting me!!) did venture out to Asda this morning though but Michael did everything!!  

Cant believe the clinic have told me to test at 16 days when loads of others say 14,suppose we will have to see how it goes.What do you lot think

I am feeling alot more posotive about this time though      hopefully Jammie and Dodger have settled into their new home nicely!!!! Not got any probs really,feel quite normal apart from achy back,the runs(sorry tmi) and very sore boobs 

Sara-how you doing hun?? 9 days you lucky thing!!

Lou-can totally understand why your worried hun,please try not to worry too much,everything will be fine this time chick    

Ruth-sorry to hear its a waiting game again.Love our new pic.Really hope the new clinic come up trumps for you babes

Kim-thinking of you sweetie,we are all here for you   

Nic-you take it easy you naught devil!!!how you feeling??

Emily-you ok chick??

Kate-not long now hun,get them pills ready!!

Vicky-grow follies grow!!!!!!!!

Kelly-endo-how are you chick,coping in this 2ww??

Right gonna go and  vedg for a bit!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Dolphin01

Hello ladies

Sara - Its great that your feeling better in yourself hun....I hope the rest of your 2ww does'nt go too slowly for you....I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you....

Kate - Im sorry that things did'nt work out for me aswell at my first clinic but like you said at least i will be happier at my new clinic...Good luck with your treatment hun...

Lou - Sorry you've been feeling down hun.....Ive missed our night time chats.....  Hope your feeling better now  

KellyD - Thanks for the message hun....Hope your 2ww is going qickly for you....

Good luck to everyone else ive missed....Just cause ive missed your name does'nt mean Im not thinking of you....

Take care
Luv Ruth xx

P.S- Sara where are you and dh going on holiday?? Im nosey I know.....


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girlies!!

Ruth, glad you are happier, I must admit you sound (type?!) a lot happier now. 

Sara and Nic, keeping everything that is physically crossable crossed for you both. Are you both taking it as easy as possible? Sara, which Ikea are you off to? (one very near me is why I ask!) We too have an ikea bed, the big iron one, and its is THE most comfortable bed ever!! I know what you mean about not being able to get a mattress anywhere else though.

Kelly, glad everyone making you rest, do as little as possible, every litle helps


Lou, It must be really hard for you at the moment, but try to keep as positive as poss, hopefully the week will fly by and you will see your gorgeous bubba soon.

Im going to call Lister tomorrow and ask for the timeline as suggested as I really feel like I dont know if Im coming or going at the moment!! I havent even started yet and its all going wrong, what if that happens when Im on the drugs!?

Going to do a search of all the things I have posted and write them all down so I can say so far this this this and that have been wrong and I can tell they getting fed up with me calling but I need to know whats happening. They are a great clinic but they dont seem to have much "time" for the questions.

Hope you all ok

Kate
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Nic woohoo  when do u test honey
if u let me know i can move u up the list to join ur  buddies

KellyD hope Jammie and dodger are settling in well

Kelly (endo) nice to chat tonight must have been cool watching ur clinic in action!

Sara hope ur doing ok in the 
re Ikea, soon u will be able to order online 
My DH works for them it will be here soon (i will become an ikea widow!!)

Kate hope that the clinic can give u a plan of action honey

RUth ur positivity and happiness shines thru in ur post its good to see

Lou how r u my sweet

oooh this time in 3 weeks i will be on my hols yay!!

cant wait

Love to anyone i missed

Emilyxx


----------



## aweeze

Morning all  

Ooooooh Em - roll on yer holibobs hun - wish it was me! 

Just a quickie from me this morning! 

Sara - I've read yer diary this morning and just wanted to say that how you are feeling is absolutely normal. I know it's a bit rich coming from me at the moment but try and keep positive. This second week does seem to drag by but if you're feeling well enough, you should try and do a few things to help you pass the time. I did lots doing my 2ww this time and it helped the time pass by. Also don't worry about the crying - it's not going to make a difference to the outcome and bottling up those emotions rather than having a good cry doesn't do you any good. Here's some         to make you feel a bit better hun.

Hello to everyone else  

Lou
X


----------



## aweeze

The other thing I just wanted to say is that I've been keeping an eye on Claire's (Feistyblue) diary. I just wanted to wish her lots of luck with firstly getting Oxford to do the Betas and secondly that they confirm that everything is OK and that it is a late implanter. Keeping everything crossed for you Claire!


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi All

Day 5 of 2ww and already syptom spotting!!!!!
I am still tender from EC but today I am having sharp little stabbing pains low down....does implantation hurt?? its probably something completely unrelated.

Em - Lister told me I can test on 28 September. This is 14 days from EC. I think its a bit early especially going by the other 2ww'ers dates but I guess I'll give it a go.

Vicky -    for your follies growing - look at me I ended up ok after initially responding slowly. 

Sara - you off to lakeside? I must admit I just can't get into ikea stuff....more of a laura ashley girl. (not flowery though!)

Kateag - I sympathise with you.  Who is your scanner woman? I had alison, shes so lovely.

Anyway i'm off now to imagine some more 2ww syptomns

Nic


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard     

Janey02 Natural  EDD Sept?  

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie    EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

Aweeze ES/DIVF    EDD 14/05/2007 scan 25/09   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
NICWIM  Testing 28/09      

Endometriosislass (cromwell darlington)  Testing 29/09     

KellyDallard (notts care)  Testing 29/09      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Mrs Redcap (cromwell Darlington) EC 25/09     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) 1st appt for ES 02/10    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up    

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   2nd ES/ICSI June   taking some time out til easter

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI taking time out     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting matching    

kateag (Lister) ES/ICSI pill 30/09     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Fluffyhelen9999 (Lister) Taking some time out to have tubes 04/09 removed then FET planned soon after     

Alexia Awaiting to start ES     

CJ ICSI/ES Hoping to start soon     

sos es/ivf Apr outcome TBC

ritzisowner ES/IVF awaiting bloods     

kia ES/IVF sept    

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic 

Lady Tara ES/IVF Just starting out....     

Feistyblue ES/IVF Aug/Sept    

Mrs_H ES/IVF Aug/Sept  taking time out with DH  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## kellydallard

Me again

Sarah-been reading your 2ww diary,have sent you a pm hun  

Nic-I have been having the occasional sharp shooting pain down below,I am sure its fine.  

Kelz-you hanging in there hun??

I have nothing to report really apart from OMG my back ache is doing my head in

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Guest

hello ladies, OMG i didn't realise both you Kelly's are testing the same day!!!! fingers crossed for you both 
            

well dh posted my gp referral and bloodtest results to the clinic yesterday (recorded delivery to be on the safe side) so ive just got to wait for the call to see if we have crossed the first hurdle   
ive tried calling the clinic to make sure they recieved it but no answer on the phone  

kelly d, am i correct in thinking that if i am accepted then first i'll have an appointment to discuss tx and fill out forms (no tests?)
then i'll get appointment for counciling,
then i get consultation with tests etc (is this when dh has to erm... jack in a jar? lol )

is this correct? and when do you get the nasty needles? (also does this clinic put you on the pill? )

i thought i'd ask you as we are under the same clinic, sorry bout all the questions, just one more though ok.

how are you feeling sweetie? (told ya just one more!) hope jammie n dodger are all snuggled  

right im off to have a coffee and watch my phone (just incase lol)

love ya's, maz xxx


----------



## Guest

OMG kelly (endo) ive just read your 2ww diary  i think that just maybe the men in white coats will be turning up at your door pretty soon lol,
btw i like big cook little cook too (shhh dont tell anyone!) im a bit gutted brandon dont watch it anymore, he says he's too old 

think you should tell the men to bring an extra jacket n pick me up on the way 

take care hun, not long to go, love maz xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Lmao maz   there coming for u on the way be ready 11:15am on emmm TODAY!!  

There are 4 kellys upto now testing same day as me on my 21st birthday surely it has to be lucky!!!!  

How is everyone?

Iam doing great not cracking up yet, well sum ppl might not agree by my dairy but iam still here and hanging on feeling very positive!!!
Suppose thats the way to be

Goodluck everyone
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Girls 

Sorry i have been a bit slack on the old thread ...  for some reason i didnt get any emails to say new messages oh well, lets try & catch up, 

Kelly Endo ~ wow you seem to be coping so very well well done you thats the way to be positive      your diary is funny   really hope Bill & bob are nice and snug for the next 8 months it's a hard one testing on your 21st Birthday are you not tempted to test the day before maybe ? 
sorry just been told off by the   No testing early !!   

Kelly D ~ How you feeling today ? sending jammie & dodger loads of sticky vibes      hang in there little one's ~ they should be all nice & snug now thanks for your messages & support sweetheart  

Maz, Glad things are moving along hope you get that all important call very soon  ps: are you on decaff coffee sorry if that sounds awful but it's just they advise it they being clinics and zita west ( well she says cut it out ) but i know thats hard when you love it, 

Lou : Hope your feeling better sweetheart and that little one is very snug inside and giving you lots of signs to show you all will be ok hang on sweetheart now long now and you can see your beautiful one or two   Thinking of you xxx

Ruth : Thank you so much for all your support you & your husband are such lovely people  it's so touching xxx ~ wow had a look at your ticker 28 days that will go in no time 4 weeks dead on keep your self busy and time will fly by  

Nic : Hello cycle buddy wow this is dragging a little hey .... but it's nice as all the while i feel i am PUPO & it's the closes i have been it feels lovely ~ did you call you little embryos anything i can't remember ??   see pregnancy brain all ready   thanks for all your wonderful support xxx

Emily : was just wondering as your meeting is soon will you be eggsharing ? sorry to be noisy i wasnt sure ? 
Hope all is well and you are nice & settle in your new home and surroundings takes a while dosent it to settle we have been here nearly a year and still finding out where things are & we have a shed full of boxes   one day i will sort them 

Sorry to all i have missed  ~  thinking of you thank you for all the wonderful support 
Love Sara xxx
Kath & Kim xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Sara was thinking about testing early actually the morning before hand i did say no testing early as iam scared to test on the propa test date never mind early but then i thought if i did and get a rough idea of the out-come then i can be really excited or think well its over and try and pull myself together for the morning of my birthday and try to enjoy it as where only 21 once arent we,so yea maybe thats what i will do although i never want to test   and another thing it wont come crashing down on me in the morning where i cud be happy opening birthday cards etc 

Hope ur well


----------



## Guest

hi sara, im not on decaff yet, gonna wait till i get the call from the clinic then im gonna wean myself onto decaff as i was told not to just switch instantly because it can cause headaches.
kel, i'd agree, test the day b4 or even the day after your birthday, im sure it will be a   tho x

gotta go, hubbys home


----------



## Mrs_H

Yes your right it depends how much you have in the day but a sudden stop of caffine will cause headaches and make you feel a bit [email protected] really i only used to have coffee at starbucks or coffee shops but i know one of the coffee companies do a half caff this may help ~ 
Once again it's only a little bit of advise just every little thing we can do feels like we are in charge of a situation thats out of our hands 
 

sara xx


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon all

Hows my lovely   buddies

Sarah-how you feeling today hun bit happier ??Hope so babes  

Kelly(endo)you remind me of me when I was your age COMPLETE NUTTER!!! we all luv ya though,I would deffo test day before cos of your b'day     

Nic-what symptom spotting have ya been doing today thenhope your ok babes   

Maz-your post made me laugh ,I call it sherman tank     anywho I am not sure if they do things exactly the same as when they were in the park but our first appointment was with Bev to talk everything through and sort through ppwk for sharing.They then made an appointment for mick to do his bit and one for me to have bloods and a swab taken. Then we had counselling and consultants appointment on another day. Really after that its just liasing with the nursing/egg share team as regards when you want to start and then they sort the drugs out for delivery. I know everyone is different but they tend to put egg sharers on long protocol usually on Buserelin then Menopur for stimms. Really hope this helps hun  

Emily -you ok huns

Hope everyone else is ok!!

I am ok,been getting alot more crampy type feelings  and still got terrible backache. Just hoping and praying that Jammie & Dodger have settled in nicely and are ready to give us a nice fat posotive a week on sat!!!        feels like donkeys away

Kelly x


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls!

Sara how you doing hun? Hope you feeling a bit better today. 

Kelly, you are a complete Loon and i love it!! You crack me up!! You should consider a job in stand up hun!!

Kellyd, hope the back ache clears up soon, and that Jammie and dodger have settled into a nice comfy position for the nxt 8 months! Roll on next week eh, hope to see loads of   on here.

We had sky installed today (finally got round to it!) and I now have discovery home and health! Just watched test tube babies, and a lady on there was about to egg share, but they said she had ohss too severly so put a hold on everything, then she found out she was preggers naturally! How mad would that be....

I am on the hunt for an acupuncturist, think i saw one near me somewhere, so dh has gone for a choccie bar and to look for me, awww bless him!!

Hope you are all ok, its been a bit quiet today?

Kate
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Oooh forgot to say, got my first assignment back from my home aromatherapy course, and I was graded as EXCELLENT!! Very pleased with myself I was!!

Also the nasal spray, once its put together, do you leave it set up or do you have to take it apart and keep the lid on the bottle thing 

xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Kate 
I have been watching test tube babies for the last 3nights now and i loved tonights with her being called kelly lmao  through my cycle the amount of kellys is unbelieveable,How crazy was it wen she ohss and had to freeze her embryo`s and in the mean time aiting for ohss to calm for it was safe enough for transfer she found out she was pregnant now that was a mircle in a half it must be out of this world the feeling she had bless her and then wen they thought it was an eptopic oh dear i was nervous for her lol only to go and find out it was a healthy baby and first time she was sanned to early


----------



## *kateag*

I know complete madness!! I got goosebumps watching it so god knows how she felt!! 

Do you know I didnt even realise her name was kelly! I was trying to shut my other half and his mate up so I could hear it, so I was right i front of the tv!! Rude Im sure, but there you go!!

I mean to ask you, did you do the 3/4 day bed rest after transfer? Been told that is the best thing, but not sure if i can work babysitting, school run, after nursery classes and everything in with someone else, unless dh manages to get the 4 days off....


----------



## endometriosislass

lol @ u sshhhing them up 
No i didnt do the 3-4days bed rest i was on settee chilling but up and down all day for the loo so nope not total rest for me.I have just carried on normally to be honest to an extent that is not doing summersaults or anything thou  

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag*

Ha! Men! Im sure if dh's mate hadnt been here he would have been watching it with interest as well but they were too busy chatting about computers and phones!

Think I will do a bit of chilling out but wont put the limit of 4 days on it, although dh saw what I put and said its been sorted already!

While you are on here, could you give me a list of what Im mean to eat and drink while I having tx?? and at what stage?? Please, if you up to it, if not dont worry. 
x


----------



## endometriosislass

iam going by the zita west book here:-
its all protein that is needed and there no set times wen to start really id say the sooner the better
Egg
Lean meat,fish,poultry
tempeh
milk
yoghurt
cream cheese
chedder cheese
parmesan cheese
cottage cheese
nuts and seeds
rice,cooked
cornmeal,cooked
bread
kidney beans
vegetables
most fruits 
AND MOST IMPORTANT WATER
So really its protein and water just thought id read of of the bok an example of protein.
Anything else u wud like to know??Iam here if i can help u hunnie

Love kelly


----------



## endometriosislass

Also chicken

I have fish,chicken,nuts,pineapple juice,milk I make sure i have at least one of them every day


----------



## *kateag*

Cheers hun, you are a star. Think im gonna get my book out again and have a good re read. Must have missed that bit completely! I cant really think of anything else at the mo, but i dont want to bug you too much, you have enough on your plate! 

Whereabouts in the book is the bit about the food and drink?? Pineapple juice, that is pure and fresh? Is that after et, or in general?? Does fresh pineapple count as well or does it have to be juice??

Kate
xx


----------



## endometriosislass

No probs at all hunnie,i remeber wen i first started out and was wanted to know EVERTHing 
Its on page 55 the list i give u,Yes an actual pineapple is very good for u its just i dont like to eat it but like to drink it Bit coo-coo 
Take care if  have any questions dont be afraid to ask or think or asking too much as u arent and there never too much to ask about all this ferility lark or u can pm anytime hunnie

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks hun, you have been a complete star. I have my zita west book next to me and am going to write down all the vitamins I need, and all the other bits she suggests. The iron bit is a bit worrying as I dont really eat  red meat, but I will def try to up it a bit. Also on the hunt for a britta water filter now, as tap water is off limits! When she says glass bottled water, I take it that means my evian in the squeezy plastic bottle is out of bounds??

Thanks again hun, Im sure i will be pm'ing and asking more questions very soon! How you feeling?? Not too long to go now

Kate xx


----------



## Dolphin01

hello ladies 
Just a quick one really I was just wondering why no tap water?
I think i need to invest in to zita's book...
Oh I also watched the fertility program I have been since it started I find it great to watch...Im there on the dot at 7.30 to watch it...


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya everyone

Sorry i didnt post during the day.... i was gonna head to bed but thought i would just pop in quick before i did.

Sara.....     less than a week to go now sweetie i am so hoping its a  for you.

Thank you for asking about my tx....... well...... no we arent eggsharing and its not because i dont want to, when i was referred initially, it was for eggshare but the cons just shook his head..... i had some endo cysts and i only have one ovary DOH!! As u know u need 2 healthyish ovarys and i barely had one!!

However all was not lost because i found a super duper consultant who is specialist in Endo as well as fertility so for that i am thankful

KellyD and Kelly Endo hope that ur both doing ok in this 

Claire sending extra  especially to u honey  

Kim thinking of u honey

Ruth and Lee ur appt will soon be here cant believe mine is less than 2 weeks yay! altho for something completely different but as appts for IF go for me they are a  hope u dont have to wait too long to be matched

Kate, Tara, alexia, CJ, Nicky and anyone else i missed hope all is ok with u

Vicki thinking of you sweetie GROW FOLLIES GROW!!

Not much to report here.... have a day off tomorrow and i am gonna stay in bed alllll morning to catch up on some sleep i have missed

My DH seems to be all interested in the IVF process now, 
He has started watching test tube babies and almost cried when i couple got a bfn, today hes been asking me about FET its feelin a bit weird tbh yes hes always wanted a little one but hes never actively asked questions monday it was ovulation kits he pondered on now IVF and FET.

You watch soon we will be fighting over the pc to get onto FF!!

Anyway catch up with u all after i have had some sleep

Emxxx


----------



## blueytoo

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been very active on this thread but have been finding things a bit difficult.

After my BFPs last Thursday/Friday/Sat and Sun I went for a beta HcG on Monday and it was a low positive of 61. I had my repeat beta yesterday and got the results today and as expected they had lowered to 33 and so I my little ones didn't survive.

Just have to wait now for the miscarriage to start which I understand can take a while. Relieved to stop the gestone jabs in my bum though!

   to all

Claire xx


----------



## Mrs_H

Claire  

I am so so sorry to read your message it's a terrible situation i so wish things had been different for you, 
I know no words can offer comfort right now ... sending loads of gentle hugs and only wish things like this didnt happen to such nice wonderful people  

Sara xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Claire

So sorry to read your message honey

Thinking of u dp and ds

all my love
Emilyxx


----------



## Guest

i dont know what to say claire, i so wish things had been different for you.

take care sweetie, you know we are all here if you wannna talk  

lots of love to you, maz xxx


----------



## Guest

oh i nearly forgot, i rang my clinic yesterday to see if they had recieved my referral,
bev has looked at it and she's going through it with the consultant on monday. she said she would ring me to let me know if its ok to eggshare.
so fingers crossed i might be posting some good news on monday.


----------



## *kateag*

Oh hun I am so sorry. I know nothing I say will make it any easier for you, but we are all here if you need us.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all

Claire-I am so utterly sorry that it was not meant to be baes,cant imagine how you are feeling right now,your in my thoughts hun   

Maz-fab news!! Hope they dont keep you waititng long 

Sara-I have just realised I have been putting Srah instead of Sara,sorry babe,I am so used to poutting Sarah cos I post to 2 of them.   anyway how are you babe,only 5 days left,really keeping everything crossed for you hun   

Nic-       

Kelz-       


Vicky-loads of luck for your scan hun       

Emily-great to hear about getting a consultant thats gonna be on your wave lenght chuck.

Ruth-you ok babes??

Kate-how are you hunny??

Well Iam still on constant knicker watch,back ache is a bit better,felt really sick yesterday morning but not thinking too much about it,I am nearly at the 1 week mark,I am still being quite posotive but am starting to think how I will not cope very well at all if this doesnt work,I feel terrible for us and my whole family,I so want to give them all good news a week on sat.

Kelly x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya hun, 

Cant believe there is a week to go. Im sure its dragged for you but its gone so fast. Have you asked clinic or doc about the back ache? Hope it eases up soon for you.

Roll on next week eh, what have you got planned to do next week?


----------



## Guest

i just found this link on another post http://www.care-ivf.com/study/ 
its [email protected] offering free ivf, although this is great for some people, 
am i being selfish with the thought that why they are doing this my treatment could end up being delayed?


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi ladies
I havent been about much but wanted you to kow I am thinking off you all
especially my cycle buds! Sara, kellyd and Kelly (endo)     
not long till test day but doesnt it just drag!
Well I am trying myto keep on the net as I'm just driving myself crazy and yesterday I had proper af cramps and obviously feared the worst (I normally only get af cramps the day before she appears) nothing arrived yet and I had a bit more cramping this morning (dont normally get it the day she arrives) still the days not over yet and I am on constant knicker watch and dreading everytime i have to go loo! 
I am findind this all really hard but trying to stay strong.
Sara by the way I havent named my embies....may sound silly but I'm trying not to get too attached 

I hope everyones ok. will pop back in a few days - hopefully to tell you all af has stayed away.

      
Nic

I am wetting myself laughing here as i just realised instead of writing i am on knicker watch i wrote KNOCKER watch (corrected it now!) my god if i had left that typo in you lot would have thought i was a little strange......


----------



## *~Nic~*

Sorry - jeez my typings got awful - i meant to say above 

I'm trying to keep OFF the net.

told you this 2ww is driving me crazy!

Nic


----------



## kellydallard

Hi,

Maz-I saw that too,it was on Central news last night,bet you have to be the right bmi for it though,you do have to pay £500 for all screening tests though and its non refundable but its still good. I bet they have found the 50 couples already.

Nic-aww hun,know what you mean about driving yourself mad,I have had terrible af type cramps on and off for 2 days now.Just need to know now!!!!! I have done a mad list of stuff to do to keep me occupied

*pluck eyebrows(well overdue)
*clean hairbrushes
*clean straightners
*sort mountain of ppwk out
*pay bills
*stop myself from buying hpt's
*stop myself from peeing on the hpt's
*try not to kill Michael(remember he is doing all the housework for me)

Sounds daft but I have got loads done,times still not going any faster,just makes me stop thinking about it for a bit.

Sara&kelz-you too ok

Kate-no I didnt mention the back ache but think I might cos it has spread a little to my shoulder and am abit worried about that

love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi All 

Just jumping on quick as i am so tired went to see my friend for lunch today chatted & laugh so much but just feel like going to bed now 
the 2ww is doing my head in i too would like to know but what's done is done and & keeping positive     

Kelly, Kelly & Nic thinking of you all after a sleep i will pop back & do personels love to you all

Sara xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Claire thinking of you honey sending u a big 

Sara, KellyD, Kelly (endo) and Nic hope that the  is going ok and not driving u too  sending u all lots of 

Vicki way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
fantastic news on ur follies

btw did u send me some bubbles or did any of u send me the bubbles

If u did u really made my day so 

Lou hope ur doing ok honey not long now til ur scan honey

Maz hope ur doing ok
RUth hope u and lee and ue DS are doing ok
ur appt will be here be4 u know it

kate hope ur doing ok wont be long til the ole AF is here and u can start the pill hey hun

Sorry just a real quickie tonight

Will catch up proper with u all on sunday

Emxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hi all

I am driving myself mad now!!! Getting lots of af type pains and am starting to feel a little less posotive than I was and I wish I could snap out of it  

Doing my own head in on the knicker checking front every time I go to the loo. Been dead tired this week as well,I have been well shattered at night and have been going to bed between 9 &10,how sad is that?? 

Cant believe I am only half way  just want to know now.

Sara-how are you hun,been reading your diary,any more spotting?? hope not   

Nic-you still driving yourself mad hunny??    

Kelz-how are you chuck   

Just a question(please dont call the pee stick  ) I know my clinic said test on day 16 which is the 30th (7 days away) but whe do you think is the earliest I can test. Sara had e/t on same day and has got 4 days left,does that sound ok for me too?? sorry to ask the question ,I just cant wait another week

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Kelly 

 I know how your feeling i am driving myself slowly mad its a painful torture i would rather pull my teeth out !!   

My clinic said 26-27th would be the earlist i could test ec being 11th then the embryos will be 15-16 days old by then i had day 3 transfer so i am tempted to test tuesday as that's when they said i could, 

Hope this helps, ~ i have really not had spotting but brownish discharge when i wiped a few time once last night it had a bit of red in it ~ Lou kinda sent me a message to let me know that it could be implatation and being brown didnt mean it was happening now more that it had happened but i do feel like i have AF cramps i just am so unsure and have to try to battle to test day and pray AF stays away !! 

sending you loads of positve vibes and   
sara xxxxx

ps put your   on 77 for


----------



## *kateag*

Hi everyone, Just checking in to see how you all are, 

Sara hope its all ok, the spotting could well be implantation, as brown means its old blood so keeping it all crossed for you, are you testing on tuesday?

Kelly, I can imagine how mad you must be going, wonder why your clinic gave you a longer wait? Have you decided what you are going to do?

Hope you are all ok, really am keeping it all crossed for you.

No news here yet, still waiting for af to arrive, whats the betting its late this month!

Kate
xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Ok please dont shout at me!! But I have jumped on the evil pee stick craze  

Just could not stop myself,I did one and there was deffo a faint pink line so I did another one to check and again there was a faint pink line.Both were different and both instructions said any faint lines are to be classed as posotive

I know I have started a very stupid thing,I just could not stop myself,Michael was out so I called him,he is getting another test for me so I canre test tomorrow and hopefully that precious little line might have got a bit darker

Sorry to have let the side down

KELLY

PS- I am 9 days past transfer


----------



## Mrs_H

OMG Kelly you naughty girl but that's amazing i am so so pleased i am sending positive darker vibes so when you test tomorrow with morning wee you get a lovely dark positive wow you know what testing early could mean .......................two little ones   

Lots of llove & luck cycle buddy 

sara xxxx

I tested on day 6 & 7 pass collection to make sure the trigger shot was out my system and it was so fingerscrossed this is the real thing xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Kelly,
Looks like congratulations are in order!  9 days post transfer should be plenty of time for your trigger shot to be out of your system! 
Try re testing with same brand each morning - as otherwise the different brands will give u different strength BFPs....  congrats!!

Sara - Am keeping everything crossed for you as well..       

Helen xx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh my god kelly! Im in shock! You have to get on here as soon as you have tested tomorrow morning!

sending you massive CONGRATS hun!!!!

  

Sara, still got the crossable things crossed for you hun!

Kate
xx


----------



## Guest

NEENAA  NEENAA  NEENAA ​
   woo hoo kelly d   ​
thats wicked news, i'm soooooo excited for you  MAKE SURE YOU POST IN THE MORNING! loadsa love, maz xxx

      ​


----------



## fuzzier

Hiya ladies, 

Just popped in to see how you were all doing and OMG Kellyd you are a very naughty girl but looks like congrats are in order  


Sara, Kelly and Nic     to you all and fingers crossed you'll be posting your bfp's very soon

Love to anyone i've missed hope your ok whatever stage your at.

Kay


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

See the   are out in force they are are everywhere!!

even i am out watchin u all look










and if u think thats really me then u have been peeing on too many sticks!!

^beware^  ^beware^

On a more serious not keeping my fingers crossed KellyD that the line gets darker and darker and darker!!!

Love to u all

Emilyxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Hello all

Emily - Thanks for checking that we're ok...We are fine just been wallpapering our dining so thats been keeping us a bit busy as we only have a few hours in the eveing to do it....Half way there.... 

Kelly D - Good luck to you hun....Fingers crossed for you 

Sara - Good luck for you to hun and thankyou for the lovely message the other day....

Lou - Good luck for your scan hun... I bet your excited....

Well not much to report my end.... Have got to go to my old clinic on monday to hopefuly get all of our notes as they said they would be ready for us in 2 weeks..... Hope that they are ready....Oh and Ive enrolled at college in photography, its a part time course which Im really looking forward to as then i can take lots of professional photo's of all your lovely babies..... It will be perfect timing really as the course is for a year minus the 9 months your pregnant for, yep it makes great timing....And dont worry Im prepared to travel....  

Right I must get to bed as have to be up early..
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## kellydallard

Good morning!!!!!

Thanks so much for the replies,made me well up,I know it aint over yet but cant help but get excited.I am trying very hard to not raise my hopes unrealistically!!!

I did another hpt this morning and it was deffo darker  ,cant stop thinking about it now,I still know I was silly to let myself do the tests and should have waited.

I called my clinic this morning and the nurse said really the hcg shot should take 11 days to get out your system,she said its looking good so far and to try to hold off until test day(yeah right) so I think I am gonna buy some cheapies to use every day so I can see the line getting darker     then I will buy a digital clearblue for test day!!!!!!

Thanks again you lovely lot.

Please stick with me Jammie & Dodger    oh god I am nearly   

I am dying to tell my mum and dad,what do you lot think?? I have told my sis (at 7 this morning)

Sara-the brown discharge when wiping is not a bad sign   thinking of you sssooo much chuck  thanks for being the best cycle buddy ever.remember I am still yours   

Emily-get you!!foxy lady     love all your pee stick    

Nic & Kelz-hope your both ok and hanging on there better than me      

Love you all

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H

Sadly the 2ww is over for us as the   turned up in full force & a test this morning at 6am was   that's it now there is no hope althou i know not test day AF has shown on day 14 ( from egg collection ) so is spot on with her timing for once typical !! 

I don't know what or how to feel but i guess it's a process and we have to just let what happens happen and try & keep sane, 

I'm thinking my EC had a lot to do with the outcome but who know's !! Still it's not all bad a have a wonderful loving husband that would move heaven & earth for me and it makes the pain easier just feel numb now...  

Thank you for all your help & surport this cycle  

Love & Luck to all in the  
Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Kelly wow that's wonderful news how exciting i do think this is the real thing but i am thinking both Jammie & Dodger  are still with you thou you may have to change their names   

hang on in there tuesday would have been my test date so i think then if you did your clearblue you get those wonderful words  

Sara xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Sara - Really really sorry to read your sad news this morning...    I'm guessing your feeling a bit numb, as that's what I felt like after my last BFN, please try not to feel too bad, you've had a horrible time of it... and yes, given time I'm sure your feel much better and ready to fight once more...  please please please do see if you can get your tube taken out, or at least re assessed as no point of having something that's damaged and likely to cause problems.                 

Just remembered that you have frosties as well - if for whatever reason you didn't want to use them at your clinic it is possible to have them transfered to another clinic if that's what you wanted.  Think you just have to sign stuff like release papers and arrange for a courier to transfer them...  not too sure about costs though.


Helen xx


----------



## kellydallard

Sara,

I have seny you a pm hun,just wabted to say how very sorry I am that it wasnt meant to be this time hunny. It was lovely being your cycle buddy and I sssooo wanted it to be good news for you hunny.

Lots of love   

Kelly x


----------



## *~Nic~*

OH MY GOD
Im not about for a few days and look what I miss!!

Kelly D you are a naughty girl!! But CONGRATULATIONS
    you must be SO chuffed.......could be twins getting a BFP this early!!

Kelly (endo).....hows it going have you managed to resist testing??

Sara    I'l  pm you hun.

Ruth - when you starting TX again?

Lou - hows it going? your funny but i can imagine when i get my BFP I'll probably buy every make of test going - just to be sure!

Ok, ok confession time......DH made me (HONESTLY   he made me do it) I pee'd on a stick this morning. Don't know why I did it as I only has a day 2 ET saturday 16/9 oh yes I do know why I did it.....DH made me.  Anyway it was a   now I'm really pee'd off with myself. But sort of prepared myself for getting another    at the end of the week. On the plus side I havent had any af type cramps since friday morning. Weirdly thursday and friday night I had terrible cramp in my calf muscle.....never ever get cramp. last time i got it was when I was pg with DS. And what else....been getting a bit hot and then lightheaded but thats probably from all the IVF drugs.

HI to anyone I missed hope your all ok

Nic


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello girls

CONGRADULATIONS kelly  Now can you spread some of ur baby dust over here please 

Nic-very naughty of u and dp but dont put all the blame on him ur the one thats actually got to pee   ,Here hoping that bfn turns into a BFP!!!!

Sara so sorry to hear ur sad news hunnie cudnt imagine how the pain must feel hugs hugs,Just think of ur little ice-babies waiting for mammy and daddy  

How is everyone that i have missed?

Well day 9 for me  5days til i test,i have decided to test on my birthdy for luck,iam NOT testing early and thats a deffintae Iam scared to test on test date never mind early,No sign of af what so ever yet,iam due on this weekend,fingers crossed she has held off for now Ill be over the moon even if i make it to test date,If anything changes for me ill come back and update u for now tatty bye


----------



## *kateag*

Kelly sounds like a massive congrats in order then!!! YAY!! Well done you hun!!!

Sara I am so sorry to hear your news hun, I cant imagine how you must be feeling, Im sending you massive hugs, I hope you and dh can get through this together and come out the other side stronger.

Kelly (endo) well done hun on being determined not to test early, I know what you mean about not wanting to know but wanting to know!

I recieved an email from the acupuncturist that we went to see a few months ago (We saw her assistant and was not impressed so didnt go back) and she has told me that the lady we saw is now leaving as she isnt up to the stress of dealing with infertility (!?) so if we would like to see her, she has kept space open for me. Quite strange as I have just found another acupuncturist but she has more expirience, so i may well travel the extra half hour to see her instead.

Anyway, Im sending massive hugs to everyone, you all need them. 

Loads of love

Kate


----------



## Dolphin_s_DH

Afternoon Ladies,

I found this and thought it was relevant.
Love to all..

*The journey from infertility to family,
someone once said,
is like taking a train ride;
Never knowing whether
you'll reach your desired destination.

There are plenty of stops along the ride.
And each of the passengers
makes it's own decision
when its time to get off.

Some never need to take the train.
Others ride it for a lifetime.
But whether you reach your destination or not,
pay attention to the journey.
If you will,
as painful as it is,
it may reward you in unexpected ways.*​
xxxxx

 To all....

Lee

(c) 2000 Ronen Divon


----------



## Dolphin01

Sara - I know i have pm'd you but i just wanted to say that Im really really sorry....I really wanted you to get a bfp....You look after yourself and remember Im here if you want to chat,rant or anything you want to do...
I know I haven't been through the treatment yet but Im a good listener... 

Kelly d - Thats great news about the bfp hun.....A little brother or sister for Oliver....or maybe even both 

Kelly - Here's hoping you get a bfp on your 21st hun....That will be the best birthday present ever.....

Nic - Ive got my first consultation at CARE on the 18th of October

Hello to everyone else Ive missed
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## aweeze

Sara - I'm so sorry huuni - gutted for you  - will drop you a PM.

Kelly - good news again this morning hunni.       OK boring Lou's reality check time - Don't go too mad on the pee sticks. They can sometimes carry different amounts of dye and if you get one that doesn't come up as dark as a previous one - it can send you into panic - believe me! www.peeonastick.com has some pretty interesting info on it all!

Kelly (endo) - well done you for not testing early keeping fingers crossed for you.

Nic - Norti, norti and DP very, very norti! Hope you hold off to test day now and you get that bfp.

Ruth - good news on the course hun - my dad's a pro photographer! Hope you get your notes without any problems.

As for me, no I'm not excited about the scan - I'm scared stiff!  . I almost don't want to go. I peed on a stick again this morning and it's still a line, no darker which as I've said in my message to kelly is scaring the pants out of me and although I know I have said that tests can have different amount of dye, logic says that at 7 weeks, tests should get darker and so you do expect it! See what I mean Kelly? 

Lou
X

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet websites.


----------



## MissTC

Hi, sorry to butt in folks, but just wanted to say to Sara, I am so very very sorry honey.  I have PM'd you
Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Lou - Sorry that you scared stiff but i can see why you are.....Good luck for tomorrow though...What times your scan?
I know where to come to ask for help then with my  course been as your Dad is a pro photographer...  
Im hoping I will be in time...

DH is cooking me sunday lunch today....We usually go to his Mum and Dad's on a Sunday for dinner but they have gone on holiday to Cornwall as thats where they are both from and they have a lot of family down there....Wish we could of gone, oh well there is always next year when hopefuly I will be heavily pregnant   then i can waddle on the beach like a duck...


----------



## MrsRedcap

Morning Girls,  

Well had my trigger last night and it hurt!   and I had my first botty bomb this morning. 

Sara...so sorry to hear your news hunny I've PM'd you.

Kelly (endy)...Not long to go now eh?

KellyD...Congrats hunny!!

Nic...Hmmm you naughty girl lol  

Ruth and Lee...Hope you're both ok.

Lou...Good luck with your scan darlin...Everything will be fine trust me   and don't be worrying about the lines on pee sticks you're only going to stress yourself out even more which is no good for you or baby.

Kate...Hope the acupuncture helps.

Hello to anyone else who I've missed.  

I'll let you know what happens.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Girls and Lee!!!!!!

OOOher 

Just had to blow bubbles to 4 of u ladies cos u werent ending in a 7!!!!!

All is ok now so i can post!!

First of all Sara sweetie i am so sorry to read ur posting
Please take time with ur dh, enjoy ur holiday together darlin
My thoughts and prayers are with u both



Lou lots of  vibes for ur scan sweetie
will be sending positive thoughts        (7 of course)

KellyD oooh looking good       

Kelly (endo) oooh arent u a good un, no  needed for you.... hope its the best birthday ever on friday       

Nic oooh u r norti and ur dh is extra norti!!         being sent to you.

Ruth  with the photography course, and hope that getting ur notes goes smoothly tomorrow

kate  with ur acupuncture

Vicki
 with EC honey
      

Will be thinking positive thoughts for many eggies for ya

Love to anyone i have missed

Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Ouch vicky, i remeber my trigger shot just like yesturday and they do hurt lots i thought i had even went through a nerve or sumthing as it hurt that much never mind all for good course,

[fly]GOODLUCK FOR EC VICKI[/fly]

Really looking forward to hearing all about it,you will be absultely fine a bit nervous i can imagine but u have nothing to worry about its good stuff they give u hunnie 

Love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap

Awww thanks for the good lucks!  

I've got to the the point now where I have "If it's meant for me...it won't go past me" attitude for tomorrow and beyond. Better that way I reckon and I'm not getting my expectations too high.

Kelly Endy...I hope the sleepy stuff is good they give you. If not the whole of the North East of England will hear my screams  .

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Dolphin01

Vicki - I just wanted to wish you GOOD LUCK to hun.... Look forward to hearing all about it tomorrow  
Take care 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag*

Vikki good luck tomorrow hun, hope everything goes well for you.

Ruth, my dh is a photographer, has been working in sports for the past 10 years, he worked with Lance Armstrong most famously, but quite a few others so if you ever need any tips just shout! (we met at photography college, unfortunatley I didnt continue once I had finished as I prefer taking them privately, rather than for other people to look at! Wimp I know!)

Anyway, hope you all ok. 


 to you all. 
xx


----------



## kellydallard

Me again

Well I am reading all the cograts from you lovlies and loads of other but it just isnt sinking in,it doesnt feel real at all. I suppose its cos we have come such along way and once your on that rollercoaster we just couldnt see an end!!!!!

I still have a feeling that something will turn up and change it all,dont know what though.Sorry if I am sounding    have not stopped shaking all day.

We are gonna test again in the morning so I am nervous that the precious 2nd line wont show  Thankyou all ssssooo much for your support,I will keep you updated as soon as I know more

Vicki-tonnes of luck for e/c tomorrow hunny,will be thinking of you loads   

Kelz-well done for hanging on till test day your much stronger than me   

Nic-cant really tell you off can I??   I can totally understand why you did it.There is still plenty of time for it to change for you hun       

Sara-been thinking of you all day hunny  

Kate-ooohh get your dh !! Very proffesional,I will tell my hubby about Lance Armstrong,he will be impressed with that!!

Lou-thanks for the reality check hun,I know it could still go either way.

Big love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H

Thank you everyone for all your support & messages it's been really lovely and just makes me think how lucky i am to have FF   ........ well the tears havent come& that worries me but i guess shock makes you feel numb and have to confuse i got some wine and choc to help but it hasnt much 

So much going on in my head ..... so many what if maybe what to do next etc but for now we are just spending as much time as possible together 

Not sure why but i feel like spending loads of money buying things i don't even want dh even wants to go out and spend spend spend but i guess thats one way of dealing with it & we know it won't work i nearly booked us a holiday in mexico earlier we went their on our honeymoon & it's amazing but it's just not what we want i'll give anything and everything to change my result but wouldnt we all i guess time is the only healer here but your support has been great 

So sorry to my cycle buddies i havent been around much and a bore @ the bets of times  sending you loads of luck Nic for your BFP & Kelly Endo and hoping you 2 lines just keep coming Kelly d   

thinking of you all 
Ruth that poem was so lovely   

Sara xxxx


----------



## Dolphin_s_DH

Good Morning Ladies,

I was looking over some posts on here earlier this morning and thought i would try my hand at writing a poem of some kind which many could relate to. I'm not embarrassed about showing my true(soft) colours for all to see...  Far from it in fact, I believe it makes me a better man to be able to show my emotions.

Well, here is my effort ladies, honest opinions will not offend... lol

After all this time
After all the pain
The time is here
Its here again

My treatments starts
The hopes and fears
Come back to me
As they have for years

Will it be for us this time
I hope its me, i pray its me
Wanting is never enough
Just have to wait and see

They all say the wait is worth it
I'm sure i will agree
When my turn comes
I will be filled with glee

But what if
Its another no
Will we have the strength to
Give it another go

The need for a child
Says that we will
Be here again
Anxiously waiting.... until

If there is a god
Let them know
I will be a good mum
I will take it slow

So again i wait
And i can report
That im not alone
Fertility Friends is my support​
BIG  To Everyone..
Luv
Lee​


----------



## Mrs_H

just wonderful Lee ~ really is so well wrote and just amazing how true it is you have a wonderful gift, 

If it's ok i would like to keep that poem somes up how i feeling right now, 

Sara xxx


----------



## Guest

awww lee,  
that is really beautiful


----------



## fuzzier

Just a quickie from me,

Vicki - good luck with your ec today hunni.  for an egg-cellent result

Sara - so sorry to hear your news hun

Kellyd - so happy for you, remembering how you were after your last cycle

Kelly - you are so good holding out till test day. hope your 21st gives you something extra special to celebrate.

Nic - you were so naughty   and naughty dh too   stay positive hun it could still change.

Emily - how are you hunni? you're doing a great job keeping all the girls in check though there are a couple that have been naughty i see.

Had my 22 weeks scan last Thursday and everything is fine. We are having a BOY. It doesn't seem as though it was that long ago that i was in the same situation as all of you on here, and to think i'm over half way through my pg.

Good luck to you all

Kay


----------



## Guest

regarding the discussion we were having about what we should/shouldn't eat etc.. 
i just thought i would paste this thread here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68905.new#new

it's the zita west book alot of the ladies were talking about, being sold at a very good price.

cheers ladies, maz xxx


----------



## Mrs_H

fuzzier , 

Wonderful news     bet it feel even more real now you know the sex..... so pleased the scan went well and all was ok ! when is your EDD ? 
thinking of you thanks for the message 

Sara xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Aftenoon peeps

Kay -fab news that everything is ok,and huge congrats on finding out your having a boy   

Sara-you spend as much time with dh as you need hunny,the tears will come when you are good and ready and not a minute before.thinking of you loads 

Vicky-been thinking of you all day    

Kelz&nic-        

Lee- awww thats so nice!!!!

Well as for me I did anothe rtest this morning and its  still to scared to believe it or tell anyone,we have decided to do another tomorrow and if its still bfp we will tell my mu and dad  

Thanks all sssooo much for you support,I couldnt have got this far without you!!!!

Love Kelly x


----------



## Guest

i got a phone call from [email protected], so far ive been accepted and my first appointment is next monday

i'm soooooooooooooo excited woo hoo

Kelly D, looks like i will be starting at the clinic as you will be finishing there 

 take care everyone, from a very happy maz xxx ​


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard     

Janey02 Natural  EDD Sept?  

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie    EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
NICWIM  Testing 28/09      

Endometriosislass (cromwell darlington)  Testing 29/09     

KellyDallard (notts care)  Testing 29/09      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Mrs Redcap (cromwell Darlington) EC 25/09 ET 27/09     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) 1st appt for ES 02/10    

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting matching    

kateag (Lister) ES/ICSI pill 30/09     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Alexia Awaiting to start ES     

CJ ICSI/ES Hoping to start soon     

ritzisowner ES/IVF awaiting bloods     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic 

Lady Tara ES/IVF Just starting out....     

Egg share inbetweenies​
@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSU May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Tazza ES/ICSI taking time out  

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH  

Aweeze ES/IVF Aug   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## kellydallard

Maz

Thats fantastic news hun!!! I know we mose probabilly wont see each other but I am always here if ya have any questions and if ya ever wanna meet up!!!!! Its all happening babes!!!!1    

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

I have just updated the list and added in a new section

The new section is for those who are inbetween treatment

I thought this may be easier for those who are inbetween or taking time out

Hope this is ok for u, as some of the ladies havent posted for almost a year and it pushes those of u waiting to start down to the bottom  i can see u all now 

KellyD yeeeehaaaaaa  i will wait til u have told ur parents before changin u to a  unless u want me to change it beforehand just let me know  

Maz thats super duper news  for monday honey   

Ruth and Lee hope ur both doing ok

Lou hope that ur scan went ok honey have been thinking of u all day

Nic kelly (endo) hope that the last leg of the  is going ok  and    for Nic

Vicki hope that EC has gone well and u got some lovely eggies
 to dh  in the lab of lurve tonight!!

Sara hope ur doing as well as u can be

Claire thinking of u

Kay lovely to hear from u  on the  hope that ur keeping well honey

Tweetie hope that ur doing ok oh  one too when is ur 20 wk scan honey

Kate not long until u starting the pill u will soon be on ur way

tara, seabreeze, Nicky, CJ and Nichola hope that things are ticking along nicely for u all

Love to anyone i havent mentioned personally

Emilyxx


----------



## endometriosislass

[fly]WOOOOOOOHOOOOO MAZ[/fly]


----------



## Guest

awww thanks girls, i really can't believe that this is it, i'm on my way lol.

we are taking brandon to blackpool for the weekend to see the illuminations for his birthday (can't believe he will be 8 already! ) he dont know yet cos its a surprise, we've also booked the hotel that looks like a castle so he will love it   . so that will keep me busy for the weekend, monday just can't come fast enough  

thank you everyone for getting me this far, i couldn't of done it without you.

my biggest thankyou is for both kellys,  

love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello ladies

Just to let you know that I've posted the news of my scan as an ending to my 2ww diary http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66227.msg925346#new . I'm sad to say it wasn't good news and I'm waiting to m/c now.

Lou
X


----------



## Dolphin01

Maz - Thats great news hun.... Enjoy your weekend at Blackpool xx

Lou - I am really sorry but you know that already with the text and pm xx

Well ladies
We did'nt get our notes from our old clinic today,apparently they were not ready because they have been short staffed....They said they should be ready thursday but we'll see....
But on a better note we got our information pack and appointment conformation with our new clinic....

Hope everyone is well
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## endometriosislass

LOU-Soooo sooo Sorry to her such dreadful news,I read ur dairy and had a lump in my throat WHY does these things happen to such wounderful ppl that deserve things soo much,I dont believe there is anyone up there above us otherwise why wud he make us suffer and play such cruel tricks on us.I wish there was sumthing i cud at least say that wud take away ur pain or make u feel a little brighter but its just not that easy.Sending massive hugs with the message.Wrods fail me 

Take care of urself darl
Each day u WILL grow stronger and stronger its just the same old question WHEN??

Love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Lou honey..... i know i have been in touch via IM but i am always here for you darlin whenever u need me to be 

Ruth sorry to hear u didnt get ur notes but fab news that u got ur info pack and appt confirmation thru fantastic news

Love to everyone

Emilyxx


----------



## *kateag*

Lou I am so so sorry to hear your sad news. I dont know what to say hun, excpet how sorry I am.

Please take care, and dont rush anything, i will be thinking of you.

Kate
xxx


----------



## Guest

lou hun, 
i am so so so sorry to hear your news, i know nothing i can say will make you feel any better but please dont give up hope on future treatment. if i was a man i would give you all my sperm just to see you smile sweetie, honest    

ruth, its great news that things are moving on for you, my appointment is on monday, we might be cycle buddies  

take care girls, loadsa love to you all, maz xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Lou,

I'm absolutely gutted for you darlin    

Why is life crap  

You know where I am matey.  

Love and hugs

Vicki x


----------



## tweetie

hello girls just thought i would come and check on you all after reading through some of the posts.

emily-hi hunni how are you?well it is tomorrow i have the big one hunni and so excited will update when we know more.thanks for asking.xxxx

kellyd-weldone hunni.as you may remember i had a feint pos from day past et.goodluck hunni.xxxx

aweeze-i am so sorry hunni.no words will help at this time but please know i am thinking of you.(((hugs)))xxxxx

mrsredcap-how are you doing hunni.keeping everything crossed for you hunni.xxxxx

goodluck to everyone going through or waiting for tx at the mo.will be thinking of you all and keeping all crossed for you.t.c.lol.xxxxx.lisa.


----------



## kellydallard

Lou

hunny I am so very sorry!!this is so unfair,cant tell you how upset I am for you,we are all here if you need us sweetie!!  

Kelly x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi 

Lou -   this is so cruel. Big hugs to you.  

Vicki - any news on your embies? good luck!

Kelly (endo) - Hows you? keeping strong till test day? ha ha - i am still going nuts and really thinking i shouldnt bother testing till saturday now also....might do a sneaky one thursday though just in case..... 

Ruth - your getting there.....once you get started it will fly by! 

Maz - you got a birthday boy at the weekend also? My son will be 12 on saturday!! enjoy blackpool

Sara - you about?? hope you ok.....big hugs to your DH he is a star for looking after you and being there when you need him. 

Anyway i have resisted poa stick since sunday god how crazy was I    since yesterday i have been quite poorly. my belly swollen up and very painful. i have rung the clinic for advice. right i am off for half hour kip i am so tired (didnt sleep much last night belly hurt) i tell you my ovaries feel like they are going to burst?? weird seeing as i had kind of recovered from EC.

Nic


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Nic 

I'm doing ok thanks hun ... Just thinking you may be suffering from mild OHSS and I was told if i had it mild which i did and was to get pregnant it would come back and be worse so fingerscrossed that maybe thats why you are suffering a bit now!! 

Well done for not testing early keeping my fingerscrossed for you hun really hope we see another BFP  hope you feel better after your nap ! 

Love Sara xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Sara
Spoke to Lister.
If it worsens, get nausea, pee less or short of breath I got to go A&E. Other than that they ideally want me to go up for a early preg blood test and scan. Said I'm far to uncomfortable to endure train journey (plus my puppy sitters on holiday!!) 
Doctor said as you did could be early pregnancy hormones flaring things up but obviously dont get my hopes up -ha ha easier said than done....those two poa stickss are starting to call my name................
must resist  
glad your doing ok, you know where i am if you need me.
Nic


----------



## Mrs_H

Nic i have to say you are very good not to test esp as it's so tempting after what has happened ~ oh no you can always drop that lovely little dog here might not get him back his lovely xxx 


I have everything crossed for you ...but i seem to remember the same happening to panda and now she is about 15 weeks pregnant with twins !!! 

Keeping myself busy is helping spending far too much money but it's good AF is being a nasty b**ch but sure it will go soon  
Just waiting for clinic to get back to me so i can go for my review got a few plans and don't want to waste anytime .... want to see them before we go away, 

Thinking of you sending loads of positive vibes


----------



## *kateag*

Nic, one of my friends who had icsi tx had mild ohss during the 2ww and it got steadily worse because she was pregnant, and the hormones were affecting it, so am keeping everything crossed for you, you are doing so well not testing yet, if that was me I would be testing non stop!

Let us know how you get on hun, Im hoping it doesnt get worse, but also hoping its cos you are pregnant, if that makes sense?

Sara, good to see you on here hun, and sounding a bit more positive, plans are brilliant for making you feel more in control. When do you think your review will be?

xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Kate - I'm keeping everything crossed too!!! bit worried about it getting worse as I
it will be near on impossible for me to have a stint in hospital!! At the mo i am  drinking plenty and praying for a BFP on thursday. 

Sara - everyone loves my Archie. he is such a funny dog - he doesnt get on too well with other dogs though (hes too dominant - thinks hes as big as a rottweiller! but im taking him dog training in the next few weeks so hopefully will crack that one)
Your off on hols soon aren't you? Anywhere nice? I'm sure you'll get in to see the clinic beforehand.... are you going to use your frosties? 

I will be strong and test thursday morning...after all its only two sleeps away. I can do it!! (too scared for a disappointment) I bet DH waves them under my nose in the morning though!!
Nic


----------



## Mrs_H

Just a quick post i have my review meeting tomorrow   Just thinking about what i am going to ask & want to know & really what our next move will be, 

Nic ~ sending you loads of luck for your test tomorrow well done for hanging on hoping the ohss hasnt' got any worse and that you are feeling better, remember you must call the clinic if you are finding it had to breath or being sick, etc have a really good feeling for you     

Kelly D ~ has it sunk in yet how many test now  ... Have you told your mum& dad ?? sending you loads of sticky vibes        when is your scan sorry full of questions, 

Lou sweetheart thinking of you and wishing so much things had been different  xxx

Vicki  for ET today !! 

Kelly (endo)  for test day all seems to be going really well  

not forgetting to Ruth , Maz, kate, Emily   thinking of you all  

Sara xxxx


----------



## Guest

sara sweetie, i hope your review goes ok tomorrow     i'll be thinking of you hunni. x

ahh kelly d, kelly d, kelly d. step away from the pee sticks!!!! the shops will be sold out b4 the rest of these ladies can get there hands on them lol   hope you are ok hunni,

and kelly (endo) OMG i just read your 2ww diary, i really did think that the aliens had got you!!!! you should sell your diary when you've finished, it would make a wicked comedy strip  
not long now sweetie, are you testing tomorrow or friday? (you'll prob change your mind anyway hey! i am right aint i?   )

well i aint got much to report until monday   i'm in a bit of a neg mood today  

take care sexy ladies


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Feel lts better today,I am starting to believe that I am preggers!!!  the tests keep getting darker and I feel different,the test this morning came up so fast I didnt have to wait   told my mum and dad yesterday,told them its still early days but they were so chuffed,they cried,so did I!! 

Maz-aww hun sorry to hear your feeling   chin up chicken!!!! if it makes you any happier I havent bought any more pee sticks 

Sara-wow thatsquick for your review,wisj=hing you loads of luck hunny.As to you questions   I dunno when my scan will be,the clinic wont acceot my bfp until sat so I hope I will find out then.thinking of you loads babe

Kate-only 2 days left babes

Lou-thinking of you loads 

Kelz &Nic-hope your both hanging in there,not long now,you have both done so well!!!

Lots of love to all

Kelly


----------



## ladytara

hello

some of you i have meet and some i havent, hope you dont mind me interrupting  

im going for my first consultation on tuesday, im going to egg share and have icsi for myself.  Do you girls think i will start before xmas?  I have just got to have hiv, cyctic fybrosis and cmv trsts done

love tara


----------



## *kateag*

Sara, glad you got your review sorted before your holiday, will be thinking of you. Hope it goes well and they can offer some insight as to what to do next.

Kellyd, how mad must it feel at the mo?!?! Have you got that smile off your face yet! Im hoping only 2 days left for me, but godamn af doesnt seem to be playing ball, and I have a very strange feeling that its gonna be late this month! 

Tara, which clinic are you at hun? As i am at lister, and we need a 3 month gap between 2 hiv tests, so you may well be starting after xmas, unless you have already had one?? Good luck on tuesday though, and welcome to the board!

Im off to have pizza now, naughty but I dont care!

kate
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

Lou thinkin of you babe

Tara, i cant answer ur question i am sorry maybe one of the other eggsharers may be able to if not ask ur clinic at ur appt on tuesday  

kate hope af hurries up!!

Know what ya mean, with af my cycle is 25 days normally look at my ticker CD 25 and not a sign all cos if it comes tomorrow or friday i cant get my bloods done this month gggrrrrr wouldnt u adam and eve it blummin af normally i wouldnt care but its holding everything up with our tx

Nic and KellyD   ladies

Kelly(endo) lots of luck for testing

Sara wishing u lots of luck for ur appt tomorrow
hope that with the clinic u can move on and plan further for ur dream come true be it with ur current clinic or moving to another

Vicki welcome to the  woohoo!!

Maz hope u have a good weekend with DS

Love to anyone i have missed

Love Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass

AF DANCE FOR EMILY AND KATE

          

COME ON AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Yay, do the af dance for us!!! 

My lovely acupuncture lady just called now and she has a gap for tomorrow so I am having my first appointment tomorrow at 7pm! I cant wait!! If Af not here by time I go, I bet it shows up after tx!

She is so lovely, I can tell I already like her more than the other lady I saw!

Woooohooo!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Kelly thanks for the dance

no show yet but u never know she normally catches me when i am off guard so maybe in the night 

Just wanted to say whenever u choose to test hope u see the  on the stick

Kate, hope the acupuncture goes well

DH has just fixed me up some reflexology, my first appt is next friday just before i go on holiday, am really pleased and found it thru a link on FF fab hey

She specialises in fertility and has lots of pg ladies on her book
I have had acupuncture before but reflexology i am thinking of training in next year 

Love to everyone

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  Sept       

Janey02 Natural  EDD Sept?  

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie    EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept     

Endometriosislass sept  1st scan 23/10    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
MrsRedcap (cromwell Darlington)  Testing 11/10          

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) 1st appt for ES 02/10    

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting matching    

kateag (Lister) ES/ICSI pill 30/09 D/R 13/10     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Alexia Awaiting to start ES     

CJ ICSI/ES Hoping to start soon     

ritzisowner ES/IVF awaiting bloods     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic 

Lady Tara ES/IVF Just starting out....     

Egg share inbetweenies​
@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSU May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Tazza ES/ICSI taking time out  

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH  

Aweeze ES/IVF Aug   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Dolphin01

Hello ladies
Well I got my notes today off my old clinic so we are going over on Friday to give the notes to the egg sharing nurse....She is the one that has dealt with us so far and made us two appointments on the 18th October so we can try and get going quicker.....
I had a bit of a bad day today took it out on DH a bit.... I feel really bad for it so I will have to make it up to him...(Maybe let him hog the tv remote for a week)
Im waiting for af to arrive, the last one I had I was on the nasal spray so I think thats why its delayed....But I feel really horrible, the other night my backache was so bad I thought she was coming but still no sign of her yet apart from my mood swings and achey body....
Does anybody have an idea of if the nasal spray could still be holding up my af I stopped it over two weeks ago??
Hope everyone is well...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## aweeze

Hello everyone - my this thread has gone quiet! Apologies for my absence. I have still been thinking about you all but just haven't felt like posting. 

Firstly, I just wanted to say heartfelt thanks for all of the lovely messages of support that I have had either on the boards or by PM. It really has been overwhelming and I'm very grateful. 

I'm still waiting to miscarry. There has been no sign of bleeding yet which I'm struggling to get my head around. I just want to get it over with now and am dreading having to go back for another ERPC. Last time, I stopped the progesterone and started to bleed properly 1.5 days later. This time, I'm 3.5 days past my last cyclogest and no bleeding. If nothing happens over the weekend, I'm going to call the clinic for advice on Monday. 

I've put myself on the waiting list for donor sperm at the clinic. That way, at least I'll be moving up the list whilst I decide what to do. They have quoted a wait of approx 4 months. In the meantime, I'm researching going abroad but I think I've pretty much decided to try 1 more egg share. I'm also going asking my GP to do the immunology tests on the NHS even though I've only had 2 m/c's and they usually won't test until 3, the way I look at it, I know I have good embies put back and have no chromosome issues because of the egg share testing and I take aspirin which should prevent any clotting issues. So I'm hoping that she'll go for it. I might as well use the time whilst I'm waiting for a sperm donor constructively. 

Anyway, that's enough about me!

Kelly (endo) - lots of luck for testing hunny and well done for holding out. I've always managed to wait too   If you're anything like me your hands will shake so much holding that pee stick tomorrow. Will be looking out for what I hope will be good news from you in the morning!

Kelly D - so how you doing chick? Believing it yet?

Sara - hope you're doing OK hun  - how was the review appt?

Ruth - Hope you're feeling better today - was good to chat again last night.

Nic - Way to go girl! congrats on your BFP!

Vicki - Hope you're coping on your 2ww and not going too   yet!

Kate - How was the accupuncture? Do you look like a colander now?!?!  

Tara - welcome to the thread hunny - they've been a bit quiet lately but I'm sure it'll get going again soon...

Maz - good luck for your appointment  

Em - Reflexology sounds good - wouldn't mind a bit of that myself. Not long to your holibobs now - I could do with one of those too!

Sorry if I've missed anyone out - it's been a bit of a job catching up and my brain's still not on it properly yet! But I'm trying!  

Lou
XX


----------



## Guest

i wont be able to post again till monday after my appointment   (i'm sooo nervous)
well it looks like were gonna have good weather in blackpool not!   Brandons 8th birthday on sunday, i cant believe my little boy is growing up soo fast  
kelly (endo) ive got a message from you from brandon, he said "tell the lady who is sharing her eggs happy birthday" (he saw me tlkin to you on msn b4)
he knows more than i realise lol, i had a talk with him this morning about our hopes for eggshare, his response was "thats wicked mummy i cant wait, but i wont tell anyone cos if it dont work i dont want people to ask if its worked and make you upset" sooooooo grown up.

anyway, i'll love ya n leave ya, gotta get packing (typical woman 2 suitcases for 1 night   )
speak to you all soon, love maz xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Maz
Goodluck for Monday....And hope you have a great time in Blackpool.....

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Dolphin01

Hello ladies
Well I thought I would add a little more as Ive had a very good day today myself....
Went over to the new clinic today and we were both very impressed....We were meant to be just going to hand over our notes, we ended up staying nearly an hour...We were given a tour around the place including the theatre just to make me feel better....Lee will be allowed to come in with me until the sedation is done but then he will have to leave as it is a tight squeeze for everyone to get in the room....I do feel a lot more positive today and they are looking at November start which is great as I dont have my consultation appointment till the 18th.....
Hope everyone is well.....And what a great 21st birthday pressie kelly......Has it sunk in yet?
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## endometriosislass

Thank you very much girls    will be posting in the morning wen my fingers let me 

But i had to come on and say Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwww Maz what a little darling u have there please give him a extra special big hug from me thanks 

Ill be loggin on in the morning

Love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

Ruth, glad that u had a good day and had a good look around the clinic
I am pleased that u feel at ease with them, i am sure that this alone will help your treatment run smoother, and oh not so long to wait if ur starting in november   

Maz hope that u have a lovely weekend in blackpool shame about the weather but hope u have a lovely time just the same  for ur appt on monday

Lou thinking of u babe
do u like my new avatar, thought of him for the new name, altho my dh said i should be huffalump as i am cranky thru lack of sleep lol

Vicki hope that the  is going smoothly so far
You test whilst i am holiday  so i wont be able to send those    2 u but i will be sure to keep an eye out 

Kelly hope that u had an extra special 21st birthday today
its fantastic news so pleased for you and such a positive thing too with the endo it will give many hope

Kelly and Nic hope that ur both doing ok mrs  ladies!!

Sara have been thinking of u darlin hope that ur doing ok and the appt went well

Love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01

WHERE HAS EVERYBODY GONE OFF HERE...


----------



## Dolphin01

Lou - I think Im still recovering from our chat.... I felt like I had a hangover yesterday   But it was  great chat so I dont care... 
Kerecsen didn't get up as early as usual but it was still early for me after getting to bed so late...  Lee let me have an afternoon nap though as I let him lie in in the morning...
I really hope you get some answers soon cause its just not fare your in this limbo stage....Are you thinking of doing a pregnancy test??
Enjoy your ride on your gee gee... I would love to be doing that today actually I think that would help to wake me up lol And plus when I ride I feel like I have done a full work out at the gym...  
Right Im going to make a tea... Im parched.. 
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

I am still here

I will be a bit thin on the ground between tuesday and thursday

lou glad that u managed a trot on ur horsey that must have felt great  

Not sure how to word this next bit sensitively but

i am pleased that u will now be able to draw a line over this cycle but so wished it didnt have to be this way and i was posting something different

Thinking of you 

Maz  for yr appt tomorrow

Ruth not long til ur appt

Kelly's hope ur both ok  

Nic thinking of u hope that ur as comfy as possible

Tara  for ur appt on tuesday

love to everyone i have missed

OOOH

Dont forget the Egg Share Live chat tomorrow night!!

EMxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Lou - Im glad you have an answer now hun one way or another but I really did want it to be that slim chance that we were discussing the other night on the phone...Im glad you enjoyed the gee gee ride I bet she was pleased to see you......Ive just read your post over and seen the bit about Raisin...     I dont mean to laugh....Naughty dog   You'll have to put a nappy on him next time we have our 3am phone conversation then at least your floor will be safe 

Em - your right about my appointment not being long now....I know it will fly by as its my DS 2nd birthday coming up so lots of planning.... DH brought some balloons the other day for his birthday with 2 on,they come in packs of ten and he's got three packs  He either doesn't know how many are in one pack or he thinks Ive got lots of puff... 

ooooo live chat tomorrow I missed that post good job you said it again...

Hello to everyone else
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## ladytara

thanks emilyjb  im really excited about my appointment tuesday.  Its going to be a long day as our counselling is at 11.30 then fertility nurse at 1pm then consultant at 4pm i think they are eager to get me started   

I keep having dreams of having a baby just doing every day stuff, but they are so vivid that im in a kind of time warp the next day .....  

love tara


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend? Tara, good luck for tuesday hun, what clinic are you at?

Lou, Im glad you have a answer at last, I know not the one you deserve, but it will hopefully make it that little bit easier to draw a line under it now. x

Acu was really good, apparently I have a stagnant liver and damp heat throughout my body, so I am on a health kick now, going once a week for the acu, but she has just emailed me to let me know that she will be away from the 17th-26th and asked if that interferes with my et date, but I have no idea? Would the clinic be able to give me a rough idea of dates if I asked? I know its all dependant on how I react to drugs and the recipient goes, but a rough idea?

Anyway, dh is out working today and not due in for another 2 hours, and my little miss is watching simpsons then heading for bed, so its a nice big gossip mag and a cup of tea for me!!

Kate
xx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya girls.

Kate yea if u were to give clinic a call they should be able to give u a rough idea wen ec,et will be goodluck.

Well I got my date for my first scan its 9am on the 23rd of this month   really looking forward to it.

Hope everyone is ok

Love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap

Awww well done Kelly..how exciting for you and Mark.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Lou have been thinking of u babe hope that u r ok honey

Is there any more news on Nic?? have been thinking of her

tweetie and kay hope u r both ok and bumps are ok too 

tara  that all goes smoothly for u tomorrow honey and u get some dates reallysoon

Kate not long until u start d/r as kelly says if u ring the clinic they will be able to tell u roughly when they expect ec to be, altho i doubt if ur on long protocol u will have ec/et within 2 weeks

kellyD   have u got a scan date yet honey

Kelly (endo) fab news on getting ur scan date i will add it to the list 

Maz hope that ur appt went well today honey  

Vicki how is the  going sending lots of 

Love to anyone i have missed

PS dont forget its the monthly eggshare chat tonight!!

Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass

[fly]Goodluck for review emily[/fly]


----------



## ladytara

hi girlies

how do i get on live chat... when i click on it theres just a white screen?

love tara


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hiya ladytara,

Do you have java installed on your computer? If not then you'll have to install it you can get it free at www.java.com.

also it can take a little while to load in.

Love

Vicki x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya tara

Try this link that tony has put up to help

www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp

hope it helps
Emxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link and or information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, sorry for the misery yesterday, dh and i have been talking and we are back on track. Seems we needed a little panic before we really got started.

Thanks for listening, and sorry to be such a grump.

Kate
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi ladies

I'm going to attempt to catch up with you all....

Oh its so lovely to be back home I really missed my little doggy (missed DH and DS too of course   ) It was my DS birthday on saturday and I was quite upset being stuck in hospital for that, he came to see me and opened his presents at the hospital though!

Em - is your review today? GOOD LUCK 

Maz - how did you get on? Hope it went well

Kate - your at the lister arent you? they will prbably have you on short protocol, ring them I'm sure they will give you some idea of dates

KellyD - do you have a scan date yet? I have another scan thursday and will be 4weeks 5 days then I think so probably still to early to see anything in there......oh check out the visible embryo website (put in a search engine visible embryo that should find it) its so interesting.  What is your due date - I am 7 June. you must be a few days either side of that.

Kelly (endo lass) - check out that website above too - its fab!

Vicki - your 2ww is going so quick (probably not for you) How are you feeling?

Tara - good luck for today

Sara - Hows you? tell me about your FET, will it be a natural cycle or medicated? 

Sorry if I forgotten anyone - hope your all ok

Nic


----------



## Guest

hiya girls, im back  

well as most of you will know if you've read the thread that kelly made for me, my appointment got cancelled, but we are deffo accepted and will get another appointment!

blackpool was great, brandon was soooo excited, he said it was the best birthday ever  

unfortunatly dh picked up a cold whilst we were there (man flu! ) so hes off work again today!  

so when hes outta my hair i'll have a propper read and do some personals lol

hope everyones ok, love n hugs to you all, maz xxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

just to say hi and let you know that today i had my appontment as my cystic fibrosis tests are in (finally!) .everything is fine for me to start with my next AF   

AF due 13th oct then will start downregging on nov 2nd...as i can't take the pill i was worried about what would happen but it's not a problem and we'll soon be good to go 

now all i need is AF to behave this month and arrive on time 

looking forward to getting to know you all more.....and seeing lots more BFP's

ritz.


----------



## ladytara

hi everyone

im shattered after our 3 appointments today 

i have taken in alot of info and my head is spinning a bit.  The amount of paper i had to sign was amazing, thats half the rainforest gone  

I had most tests done today and next week they are doing chromosone and cystic fybrosis.  They said they couldnt do a cycle before xmas as the hospital is shut over the holidays.  So about 2nd jan.

Got to think about freezing but not sure how it would benefit  

I had to write a goodwill message to the hopeful child that is born from my egg, that was wierd


----------



## *kateag*

Hi everyone!

Tara, so glad your appt went well today, but sorry to hear you not starting before xmas, at least you can enjoy yourself and relax and then get into the new year with a flying start hun. 

Ritz so glad you are all ready to start now hun! Keeping everything crossed for you hun, the 13th is when I start d/r so we both waiting for the jinxed day!! 

Maz already replied in the other thread hun but hope your man gets over his man flu soon, for your sake as well as his!!!

Nic, good to have you back hun, how are you feeling now?

I spoke to Lister today, she couldnt give me exact dates but said I should be keeping some eggs warm by the end of October, which will be brilliant! Obviously it all depends on how I react and the recipient reacts but keeping it all crossed.

Kate
xx


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon all,

Sorry I have been awol,trying to get organised for holiday to Cornwall!!! Having BIG money troubles too!!Ah well!! 

Well I feel weird,I do feel pg but I dont if you know what I mean,wont be able to believe it till my scan on 23rd!! Got a doctors appointment in abit to get on the books so to speak and to ask a few questions. 

Might not get chance to come on before I go away but I am thinking of you all loads 

Nic-so glad your home hunny!!! Wish I was having an earlier scan, but cos I am away for 2 weeks on sat I miss out,should really be having one next week so I am abit gutted about that!!!Loads of luck for your hunny.

Kelz-hope your ok sweetie,get plenty of rest,dont know about you but I am fast asleep at 9:30 every night,how sad is that!!!

Emily-how did your review go hunny?

Right must go,love to all and loads of luck to every single one of you!!!  
Kelly x


----------



## Dolphin01

Afternoon ladies

kelly - Hope you have a great holiday hun,where abouts in Cornwall are you going?

Ritz - Thats great news that you can start so soon hun....It looks likes we will be cycle buddies....Looking forward to chatting more...

Ladytara - Its alot to take in on the first appointment isn't it..It is definately a brain overload....Look forward to chatting with you more....

Kate - Not long now then hun...Good luck for it all....

Emily - Hope everything went well for you hun.....

I hope everyone else is well that I have missed....
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## ladytara

hi dolphin01 - it was a brain overload for deff  

I have now got to decide whether imm interested in freezing extra embies.  but i dont think financially its beneficial as it was cheap to egg share anyway.  Any thoughts?

Kateag - i was really quite disappointed that ive got to wait til after xmas, but they had to do 2 tests on me yesturday and ive got chromosone next week and its takes time to get results back. Then the clinic closes for 2 weeks and they have to match me and get me and my recipient's cycles the same.  so i spose i shoulda known i wouldt of got in before xmas. 

it was a long day, i could of done without getting up to work today, as im a cleaner its hard when your nakered 

I have bought pregnancare, 1000mg vit c, omega 3 fish oils and looking to start acupuncture.  i have also started swimming again.  Im doing everything possible naturally to improve chances.  Anyone know any good fertility acupuncturists in reigate area in surrey?

love to u all

tara


----------



## *kateag*

Tara, have pm'd you hun I live in caterham, very near to you!!

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

ladytara said:


> I have now got to decide whether imm interested in freezing extra embies. but i dont think financially its beneficial as it was cheap to egg share anyway. Any thoughts?


I wasn't going to freeze any surplus either even though the storage is free for donors at my clinic. I'd never afford the £950 FET charge. But fortunate enough I didn't have any embies to freeze so didn't have the the moral or ethical dilemma. It's a lot to take in on your first appointment...hey and don't worry about not starting till after xmas..think of it as New year...new baby!!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag*

We arent planning to freeze either, not so much the money situation.


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya

We have froze 5 of ours,will be using them in time to come iam sure for siblings !!! I did say i wudnt freeze any thou but wen ur in the room adn they tell u that u have perfect embryo`s sitting there its hard to say no let them perish i just cudnt do it,if i was to do F.E.T i wud feel confident in them to with getting a BFP of the same batch i class them as my babies now i have them.

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag*

Thats very true hun, I suppose its a case of how you react when they tell you. I think what we are going to do is have our first go and if that doesnt work, we will consider freezing second time round. 

xxx


----------



## ritzi

i have had two FET cycles as we froze 6 embies on our first IVF. From our FET we had a BFP but sadly miscarried at 9 weeks. i  would say if you can avoid the IVF/ICSI process i would at all costs - it isn't great for your body to keep doing it. FET is so easy to do in comparision - and relatively cheap too. 
we had perfectly healthy embryos which we felt deserved a chance at life once we had worked so hard to create them in the first place.....


----------



## ladytara

kateag- i have pm'd you hunny

mrs redcap - thats a lovely way to think, new year new baby.  I have to admit im feeling so confident about this icsi, but then i spose the clinic always think confidently  

its great to hear different views of freezing.  My main prob is that we are paying up front for icsi, and freezing is an extra £450for the year and extra after that.  If i became pregant then i wouldnt wanta  sibling within the year it would be in 2-3 years if that makes sence.  Then it would mount up.  But then i dint want to let them perish either and waste the poor buggers  

oh i dont know my head is spinning


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Just checking in to say a quick 

Just come outta my appt

there is good news and bad but i will fill in when i am home

There is now a lister ladies egg share chatter thread upon request

I will do personals tomorrow when i am home

Love and  to alll

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi hun, hope the appointment was ok?

Kate
xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Emily

Look forward to hearin all about ur appointment hunnie,ohhh how long we got to wait. 

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag*

Where is everyone?!?! it says 3 members viewing but no one posting!!! come on girlies, talk!!!

Kate
xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya girls

Rather quiet in here at mo,Hope everyone is doing well,
Strange thing to update u on with excitment but i had my first morning sickness this morning  

Emily- how did ur appt go?

Vicki-hows the tww treating u today,probely dragged for u but time has flew by on my side for u,babydust to you!

Kate-You must be getting excited now are you? hope its first and last for u hunnie,!

Kelly,Nic- ho ware you both my "BUMP BUDDIES"  Hope everything is well with u and ur enjoying every second of it i no iam.

Sara- how are u chik? Got dates for ur F.E.T yet? fingers crossed for u that u get ur long waiting BFP from this special FET.

Ladytara-Have u decided what ur doing,its a had one i must admit think u will decide wen they tell u how ur remaining embryo`s are doing,if there good its very hard to say no.

Wish each and everyone of u all the luck in the world
Sorry to anyone i missed out sending u great big HUG!!!

Love kelly and 5week old beanie baby


----------



## ladytara

hi all

well ive booked my acupuncture for tuesday thanks to kateag's recommendations x

I think if ive saved enough money i will go ahead with freezing, its all just a gamble isnt it!

I had my hiv and cystic fybrosis test last tuesday and they said it will take a week to get the result and if all ok i can have chromosone test.  They leave this test til last as it costs them £600 and they wont do it unless im deff going to share eggs.   does this time frame sound right?  Ive heard its usually 3 weeks for cystic fybrosis

love tara  hello kelly and kate x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Lou...It's lovely to see you posting..I think we've all been wrapped up in our own things.

Love

Vicki x

P.S What do you mean remember me?...You're one of those people...once met never forgotten


----------



## ladytara

hi aweeze....

Im tara, ive only been posting a few weeks now.

i have just at a glance at your history and im so sorry for your misfortune  

how are you today?  will you be having anymore treatment?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Girls

I am Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My lovely DH has given me his lurvely chest infection   

Feel dreadful  temp is 102.3F feel like Poop!!

Just had a bath, will be back later to update u all 

Sorry for the suspense.......

Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Aaaaawwww Emily

Hope u are feeling better soon! get well hunnie naughty dh  
wow u do have a high temp bet ur like an oven 
Hope u pick urself up soon em 
love kelly


----------



## ladytara

i wanted to start at xmas but but clinic closes for 2 weeks at xmas time.  Do you know how long it takes to get chromosone tests back, thats my last test which im having soon.  and then how long it will take to match me up with recipient?

love tara


----------



## ladytara

thats good. by the sounds of it its only mine that doesnt inc. freezing and egg storage  

ive got to go now but shall either be back later or tomoz as the ironing has my name on  

love tara


----------



## ritzi

hi all

tara - my clinic also charge for freezing and storage and drugs!  my chromosome tests i had with NHS took 4 weeks 

aweeze - how are you doing? thought you may have popped into the other thread after your loss  i still post there regularly and find the girls a great help. pop over if you need some TLC 

emily - can you push me up the list? - i'm due to downreg on nov 2nd 
also i'm at london women's clinic - Cardiff if you still want that info........feel better soon 

mrsredcap - on my BFN tx i was convinced it had worked - on my BFP i was convinced it hadn't - so you never know....stay  

hello to everyone i missed - still trying to keep up 

ritz.


----------



## *kateag*

Hi everyone! 

Ritz, bet you cant wait til 2nd november!! Good luck hun!

Tara, Lister doesnt include freezing and storage either, I think its only a certain few that include that in their prices. 
Had acu tonight, good luck for tuesday, you'll be fine.

Lou, good to see you back hun, hope you doing ok. x

Em, sorry you so ill hun! Give that dh a slap for sharing that bug! Keeping us waiting for the consultation news again!!!  

Vicki, not long to go hun, how you feeling??

Sorry to anyone I missed, am absolutley shattered and the acu has chilled me out BIG time so I am off to bed! Have to go find myself a wheatbag tomorrow, anyone got one??

Kate
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69927.0

   

Love Emxx


----------

